# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Travels amongst the Border Princes II (WFRP 2e) IC

## dojango

It is a dark night in the shadow of the Inselberg.  The caravanserai buzzes with activity as some of the men from the caravan are waking up as they realize that two strings of horses have gone missing, ridden out past the sleeping guards into the wilderness.  The caravan master, a tall, thickset man, is screaming at the two guards as a few others are scurrying around examining the tracks.  The men (and one woman) are ignoring Severin and Gabriele as they run about.  Harman has remained on guard back at Lorenzo's camp, after all, it wouldn't do to leave it unguarded when horse thieves are about.

----------


## Haval

To Severin quietly, 'I think _someone_ had a little too much to drink. Or they've never had to stand watch before.' It was good to feel like she knew what she was doing.'You want to see which direction they went in? If there's that many horses they shouldn't be hard to follow.'

----------


## dojango

The path the riders took south is fairly clear.  With Gabriele's sharp hearing, she hears one of the guards growl, "Gods-damned goat-lovers.  Pack of useless thieves."  Another guard mutters back, "Might be those halflings.  They're always up to no good."  Although it's dark, there might be enough moonlight to get some clues from the tracks.

----------


## rax

"You need any help tracking the thieves? It's night, but Gabriele's a good tracker and my eyesight is better than yours in the dark," Severin asks the guards.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman maintains a lonely guard of Lorenzo's camp as Gabriele and Severin can be seen discussing something with the guards from the other caravan.  He can't make out the words but it appears that something went very wrong with their guards neglecting their duties.  Harman decided to do a quick walk of Lorenzo's perimeter.

----------


## Haval

> "You need any help tracking the thieves? It's night, but Gabriele's a good tracker and my eyesight is better than yours in the dark," Severin asks the guards.


'Maybe I can point you in the right direction anyway. Techically we're supposed to be on watch.'

----------


## dojango

Harman does another lap around Lorenzo's camp, and is satisfied that there are no thieves lurking in the darkness.  It is getting close to when the watch will switch, and his warm bedroll is calling.  At the other camp, it's not difficult to see where the horse-thieves have headed, even at night; the path of the torn-up ground leads clearly to the south.  One of the guards (the one who had muttered about halflings) looks at Severin and says, "I ain't riding out into the darkness to hunt thieves.  If the boss wants us to go out there we'll do it in the morning."

----------


## rax

"It's your call," Severin replies with a shrug. 

"Let's head back to our posts then," he says to answers Gabriele.

----------


## Haval

'Fair enough. Easier to track when it's light anyway.' It would frankly be embarrassing if someone decided to rob Lorenzo's camp while she was distracted. 'I wonder if they're right and Gretchen has a few more horses now?'

----------


## dojango

The two of you return to the camp and consult with Harman.  Another hour or so passes and it is time to wake the other guards.  They get out of their bedrolls, grumbling, and nod grimly when warned about the theft in other camp.  Then you turn in for the night.  When you wake up there is the faint chill of autumn lingering in the air.  You can see smoke rising from the chimneys of Inselberg and from the nearby campfire, where Bastien is making stock from the rabbit bones from last night.  He ladles out a generous portion of stew for the three of you and the other guards begin speculating about what happened last night.  Hearing the news, Lorenzo hikes over to the other caravan's camp, saying cheerfully, "It's an ill wind that blows no good."  The guards shrug at that.  The day is young and you all are released from your duties as watchmen.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman looks at the other two.  *Should we go lend our skills in tracking down the horse thieves of that other camp?  Or should we run that by Lorenzo first?*  Harman looks eager at the thought of tracking bandits again.

----------


## rax

"The other lot didn't sound too enthusiastic about it when Gabriele and me offered to help last night," Severin replies. "And I'd say Lorenzo seems quite pleased with this incident. I'm not sure he'd want his employees to be helping them out of a hole they dug for themselves by having guards who sleep on the job. Speaking of jobs, I think we've all got enough on our plates without adding this to our list. Gabriele and I still need to do some exploring and questioning up top," he reminds Harman.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will gratefully take some stew. 'I wouldn't say no to trying, but if Lorenzo's happy enough with the situation. At the very least I think we could see if they'd pay us for that sort of thing. If they don't want their horses being knicked maybe they should have got better guards.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman sits and pokes the fire with a stick.  When it is just the three of them he speaks up.  Since the two of you are helping me look for Lustig I've been thinking.  That scum 
 "Tick" you pointed out up the mesa.  He jumped that young lad for a pair of boots.  What do you think he might try against a drunk guy with a pistol complaining about a lack of powder?   Our next free night if I can act a drunk with a loose tongue perhaps I can lure him out into the woods where the two of you are waiting and spring a trap.  Do you think it might work?   Also what do you think about getting Lorenzo to offer the three of us guards as troubleshooters to work on any problems the mine might be having in meeting production quotas? Harman stops talking to scarf down some stew and give the others a chance to think and reply.

----------


## rax

Severin scratches his whiskers as he considers Harman's suggestions. "It might work," he concedes of the idea to lure out Tick. "I don't know if he'll consider a pistol with no powder that much of a draw, though. There doesn't seem to be that much of a market for firearms down here - getting hold of powder is apparently tricky," he says. 

"As for using Lorenzo to worm our way into Sol's good graces, that's not a bad idea either. It would help to have someone put in a good word for us, and Sol might not be too suspicious if Lorenzo offers our help as a way to get a better deal for himself. Of course, before that happens, we need to make sure Tick isn't around to identify us," he muses.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman nods and adds Which brings us back to that first point.  Tick jumped a guy for worn out boots and even if the pistol isn't enough bait.  The complaining about the uselessness of my crowns when there is no powder should entice him.  If we could convince the bartender to water down my drinks for a few coins that could help the act. Harman shakes his head and mutters it's only an idea it might be dumb.

----------


## dojango

Gabriele spends some time at the pulqueria gossiping with the drinkers.  For the price of a few rounds, she starts to develop a clearer picture of the cliques in the town.  The locals mostly keep their heads down and their doors locked at night.  As refugees and their children, they know that things can always get worse, and as long as the bandits are paying for their food and drink it beats the alternative...  The caravan guards are a motley bunch and they are full of endless complaints about the crappy food and booze, having to sleep on the ground, having to hike up the blasted hill for all that, the lines at the brothel... but it makes good money for their bosses so at least they get paid.  And overland travel has been pretty safe for the past few years.  They have a few lurid stories of the attacks on the riverboats, whole crews slaughtered and ships left to drift down the cataracts, to be smashed into flinders by the angry river...

Finally she talks to a few of Sol's men.  The newer ones, signed on in the past few years, are mostly stuck with the worst jobs, guarding the slaves in the mines, or actually going out on patrols, while a few old-timers are thrilled with their new status.  She does learn that the newest hires have the worst jobs, and have to work seven days out of eight.  One of them, an older man, missing a few teeth and fingers, says, "Lady, this is great.  We shoulda figured out this scam ages ago.  Instead of hunting down the caravans and raiding them, they come to us and give us money.  We don't even have to beat them up, they just hand it over."

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will consider Harman's point carefully. 'A drunk man with a gun might be kind of persuasive if he doesn't have many mates with him. And we wouldn't need to even go to any woods. I'd be happy enough to knock him off the top of the mesa if I had the chance.' She'll look at Harman to assess him, 'I'd say if you look drunk enough around him there's every chance he might have a go at robbing you no matter what you say to him. The question would be, can we stay close enough to step in if things go bad for you, or else how well can you handle yourself anyway? We're not seen you fight yet?'

*Later*

For all that Gabriele was hearing about it second hand, the stories of the attacks on river boats sounded like worse then bandits. Were there any survivors?

To the older man, 'This must be how nobles happen. Tollares will be calling himself a Duke any minute.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman laughs I'm not a great champion but I should be able to hold my own against a middling bandit.  At least for long enough for the two of you to jump in and help.  I think we give this plan a go the next night we have off guard duty.

----------


## dojango

The man laughs and says, "Of course there were survivors.  The attackers made it out just fine."  And at the Duke comment he says, "Ya know I saw a guy try to become a Duke once.  Back in Stralwald.  Otto just walked up and stabbed him in the eye.  Next thing we knew there was fire all around and everyone was tryin' to settle their scores.  Me and Sol cut our way out.  And Beau.  Nah, best to stay the way he is, we all know he's the boss."

*Spoiler*
Show

Planting bait rumors and finding more about Tick's schedule will need gossip checks from Harman and Severin

----------


## Haval

'Maybe. But they sound like the enthusiastic type to kill everyone. Why worry about leaving witnesses down here.' On hearing about the aspiring Duke, 'I didn't hear about that. I suppose neither Sol nor Otto like putting on airs. I can respect that.'

----------


## dojango

Harman spends some time drinking and showing off his piece.  He finds some of the more disreputable guards while they are drinking and talks to them for a while.  He definitely spots some of them eyeing the valuable weapon.  When he complains about the lack of powder, they sympathize with him.  Apparently Sol has a small store of it, but the only one who uses guns around here is Beauregard Scully, Sol's "troubleshooter".  When he sees trouble, he shoots it, they say.  He has a pair of good pistols that he keeps in spotless condition when he's not wandering around the town, looking for trouble.  They point him out to Harman, a thin, rangy man leaning on a wall, keeping an eye on the pulqueria and the brothel for a while.

Severin also speaks to some of the guards and finds out about their schedule.  The guards complain endlessly about it; they have to stick around the mine, working, seven days of an eightday week.  On their days off the guards usually head up to the pulqueria and the brothel to get drunk, pick fights, blow off some steam, gamble, and generally cut loose as much as they can.  After all, there isn't much else to spend their meager wages on.  Some of the guards are having a laugh at the plight of one of the herdsmen.  Apparently a few days ago one of them, some kid, came up to sell some livestock and then couldn't handle his liquor at the brothel.  He somehow managed to lose a fat purse of gold while drunk and get beaten up and tossed in a midden heap.  His tribe or clan or whatever is proper pissed...

----------


## LarsWester

Harman performing more intoxicated than he really is stumbles over to a section of the wall near this Beauregard Scully.  Harman places a hand on the wall and leans into it turning his head slowly towards the "troubleshooter".   Rumor has it that you shoot guns.  Got any spare powder or shot. 
I'm nearly out.  Harman pulls out his pistol at this point and shows Beauregard frowning.  It's pretty but pretty useless without powder and shot.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele has made sure she stays in sight of Harman this whole time. To her new friend, 'You said you worked with Otto? How is he as a boss? Or does the fact that you're working for Sol answer that?' She won't ask him about whether he's robbed many caravans himself because she didn't think she could keep pretending to be indifferent about that.

----------


## dojango

Harman feels the troubleshooter's eyes on him as he fake-stumbles towards him.  The man is assessing Harman as a threat or not, and as Harman leans up next to him, he gives Harman a quiet nod.  "Enjoying yourself, friend?" he responds.  As Harman pulls out his own pistol, the man's hands twitch, but he decides Harman isn't a threat, and he rests his hand on his own pistol.  "Don't take your guns to town, kid," he then says.  "Especially if it's out of powder.  I get it special from the Tilean merchants.  Might want to talk to them, see if they can deliver some next time they come through."

The old veteran says to Gabriele, "Hah, it's ancient history.  Me and Sol and Otto and Beau all usedta work for Sir Oliver.  This old geezer of a knight.  Ruled Stralwald from the castle there.  After, uh, he died, Otto killed the captain of the guard, this pompous git, who thought he'd take over.  Then ****, Otto's boys jumped all the officers and me and Sol legged it.  Then, uh, we were in Stralwald for a bit, you know set ourselves up there until the Duke Bremcote chased us out.  So we came here.  I guess Otto and his boys went south, across the river.  Can't say I miss them.  Weird, vicious bastards."

----------


## rax

Severin has been keeping a low profile, dividing his time between trying to keep an eye on Harman and Gabriele as they pursue their respective plans, but he's closest to Gabriele when the veteran reminisces about the death of Sir Oliver. 

"Weird and vicious how? Ambitious sorts knifing their leaders isn't that uncommon around here, is it?" he interjects.

----------


## Haval

'I don't think I was ever going to work for Otto but it's always nice to hear about him from those that know him.' Gabriele interjects. 'And here's me never having to knife anyone. Maybe I'm just lucky.' 

To the veteran, 'Is Sol hiring by any chance? What's the work like?'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman manages to act sheepish as the troubleshooter scolds him for his foolishness.  Tucking his pistol back in its holster he mumbles suppose you're right, sir. then louder Know any good Tileans? he then laughs as if it is a great joke. Serious how long do you think it would take for them to come back with some powder? 
Harman during this discussion is looking over his shoulders.  He looks paranoid but is actually trying to see if he can locate Tick. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Perception* - (1d100)[*32*]  looking for Tick or any River bandits from my days in the Empire 
spending a FP if it fails.  Vs 56
*Perception* - (1d100)[*29*] not needed

----------


## dojango

"Ah, that guy was askin' for it.  But Otto and his boys... man, I dunno.  They'd spend some time torturing captives because they were bored.  Whipped horses to death just because.  Killed a bunch of servants for no reason..."  You reflect on the life of this old mercenary and soldier and what crimes and cruelties have become commonplace to him.  For "Otto's boys" to have unsettled him, they must be quite sinister indeed.

The veteran says to Gabriele "Honestly I dunno if a woman like you wants to work for Sol.  Newcomers haveta work as guards in the mines for a while to prove their loyalty and I don't see your type as wanting that.  If you gotta try it, if I'm wrong, you can find Renn the Chiseler and he'll sort you out."

Beaurgard shrugs to Harman and says "I don't keep track of the merchants except to make sure their boys don't cause trouble while enjoyin' the town.  A new caravan just came by the other day, might want to talk to them if they have any spare powder."  Harman doesn't spy Tick lurking around.  Thinking back, someone had said the guards only get one day week off, so the next time Tick will probably be off is in four days.

----------


## rax

"Otto sounds like the sort o' fellow that might serve everyone best by embracing Morr sooner rather than later..." Severin responds darkly. "People like him seem distressingly common around these parts," he adds.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele agreed, 'Sort of person who might be worried about everyone else ganging up on him.'

To the veteran, 'Would depend on what the pay's like wouldn't it. What's so bad about working down the mine anyway? Assuming you got light and the roof isn't falling in. Or are the stories about you boys having some trouble down there true?'

----------


## dojango

"His hideout is somewhere south of the Igerang River, in the trackless wilderness.  You're welcome to take a shot at him... but best make your peace with Morr before you go.  Don't know of anyone whose gone there and come back.  Besides, let him rot down there!  Here there's beer and women and song!  Well, this stuff.  It grows on you!"  He grabs another mug of pulque from the bar, the bartender merely nods in acquiescence.  Back to Gabriele he says, "Those tunnels were built by the dwarves, you know."  He holds his hand about neck high.  "You want to be stooped over all day, breathing in fumes and smoke, just waiting for the roof to close in on you or a slave to pick you in the back!  I dunno what happened, couple men went missing a few weeks ago.  Some of the workers too, I guess.  Probably managed to run away if you ask me."

----------


## rax

"Isn't Sol curious about what happened? Surely someone must have seen something if they ran off?" Severin asks concerning the missing guards and slaves.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele holds her hands up, 'Hey, I wouldn't go that far. But there's a fair few local bigwigs down here who all seem to have their own armies.' She'll drop it. 'But you're probably right. Sounds like they couldn't pay me enough to go down there. I don't mind getting my hands dirty but there are limits.' 

On the mines, 'Ok, a Dwarf mine isn't going to fall down at least. But has anyone explored it properly?'

----------


## dojango

"You sound like that old guy who came by a few days ago.  He wanted to explore the place too, probably looking for treasure or something.  But you couldn't pay me to go down in those dark tunnels."  The man shudders at the thought.  "Sol will figure it out, he always does.  What's it to you, anyway?

----------


## rax

"We're working a contract as guards for the Beltramo caravan," Severin answers with a shrug. "Beltramo was pissed to find out that the copper production is down since it seems like he won't be able to buy what he needs from Sol. We heard these rumours, so we figured we'd see if we could connect the dots and see if there's some money to be made on the side."

----------


## LarsWester

Harman leaves the troubleshooter and makes his way across the bar loses his stumble act as he passes a few other people.  He walks up to Severin and Gabrielle.  I forget are we on guard duty tonight or is it our night off?  the man asks innocently inserting himself into the conversation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
Since Tick isn't drinking tonight no point playing bait.  I thought I'd reunite with the others.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele nods at Severin's comment about money, 'And I wouldn't say no to treasure either  if there's anything down there. Just as long as the tunnels aren't full of goblins or anything.' She had heard the stories of the sort of thing that moved into Dwarf tunnels once all the Dwarves left. To Harman, 'Aren't we off tonight. You got plans?'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shrugs his shoulders. Nothing comes to mind.  Don't see anything here of interest and if I have any more of the drink I may get sick.  What about you any plans for tonight?

----------


## Haval

'Let's just try and stay out of trouble then.' Gabriele will buy the veteran a drink as a thankyou. It wasn't as if they could discuss anything properly with other people there. There was always the matter of investigating the mine properly.

----------


## dojango

The veteran tips his hat to Severin as he drains the offered drink.  As the three of you discuss your plans, the older man heads off towards town.  Before disappearing into the maze of alleys, he talks briefly with Beauregard.

*Spoiler*
Show

OK, so do you want to try to sneak into the dwarf ruins, investigate the slave-labor camp, or something else?

----------


## LarsWester

Harman sat there chewing his lip for a second before offering up Your friend isn't around tonight.  I say we go and talk with Lorenzo about his offering us up to maybe sort the mine shortage out.  It's really low risk to Sol to let us have a crack at it and it might lift Lorenzo in Sol's eyes if we can provide any sort of solution.

----------


## Haval

'It'll let us see what Sol's like to deal with up close' Gabriele considers. Le Houet might actually appreciate that. 'If Lorenzo's willing I'd say there's no harm in asking. Maybe Sol would see us as disposable enough to let us go down there. If we don't come up again, it's not like he'd lose out on anything.' She can't help but remember the mutants at the Red Temple. 'You ever been underground Harman? We had some experience with something similar since we came south.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shrugs his shoulders and answers Gabriele I'm not even going to pretend that the smuggler caves I've been are going to be remotely like going down in that mine.   It will be new territory for me.  Any advice?

----------


## rax

"I think Gabriele is less concerned with the mines themselves than what we might find down there," Severin offers. "When we first got here, our caravan was attacked by cannibal mutants, and we ended up tracking them back to a temple cut right into a cliff. There were things there that...well, let's just say that the witch hunters would've had a field day smoking them out. Could be just about anything causing the disappearances, but I don't think either of us is in a hurry to run into more man-eating monsters..."

"We should still try and get ourselves hired, though. Probably the only way of checking for Myrtle anyway. So let's go see Lorenzo and find out if he wants to play our game!"

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shudders Mutant cannibals.  No can't say I've run into anything like that.  Downright terrifying if you ask me.  I'll follow your lead out of here Severin, let's find Lorenzo.  Maybe you do the talking to him and explain the offer?

----------


## Haval

'All I'd say is that we try not to get lost down there and we get out in a hurry if we really have to.' Gabriele will go looking for Lorenzo.

----------


## dojango

Lorenzo is having a meal at the Millstone Inn with Galeazzo Carafa and another man you don't recognize.  They are speaking in Tilean.  As you approach, Lorenzo notices you and waves you over.  He introduces you as his lead scouts.  The third man is Arcadius Zeller, the master of the caravan that has just arrived.  After everyone shakes hands, Galeazzo asks you how you are enjoying the delights of the town.

----------


## Haval

'Honestly, given what I'd heard, it's a lot less rough then I was expecting' Gabriele replies. 'But maybe that's because we haven't got too close to Tollares' boys yet. We saw some of them rob a drunk the other night.' She's surprised to see Lorenzo's competion here. 'Did you find out what happened to your horses, Herr Zeller?'

----------


## rax

"Eh, it's no Altdorf, but it's got a kind of rustic charm," Severin chuckles. "Rumour mill's buzzing, though. We hear there's been disappearances in the mine - guards and workers both. Though Tollares' people seem to be chalking it up to desertion and escapes so far."

----------


## LarsWester

Maybe it's all got something to do with why there isn't enough ore for all of you merchants to take as much as you can carry. Harman says with a bit of a laugh unsure if anyone else found it funny.

----------


## dojango

Arcadius Zeller shrugs and says, "Aye, some of them thieving goat-loving tribesmen must have taken them.  I tell you this, if I were still a condottiero I would have those watchmen flogged within an inch of their life.  Sleeping on guard duty is one of the worst crimes imaginable.  But I will settle for stopping their pay and putting them on half rations until we return to Nirena."

Galeazzo adds, "The local tribesmen often try to steal horses and livestock whenever they can.  They believe that if you cannot keep them safe, you do not deserve to own them.  Mostly a minor nuisance, unless you now find yourself short on horses for your wagons..."  he chuckles at that, and then says, "Yes, my colleagues and I were just discussing the problems with the mine.  This copper mine is one of the more valuable projects in the region, and it would be a shame if it were to fall apart.  That man... I talked to Nasir and he said there was a collapse in some of the deep galleries... but he is not the most reliable of narrators... so we do not know the full story.  I should like to know what has happened, yes, very much.  The head office needs to know."

----------


## rax

"Well then, how about this? Us three have been talking, and while we can't fault _signor_ Beltramo for his pay, we're thinking there may be a chance for us to make a nice little bonus here. But, we'd need your help to make it happen."

"We're just a bunch of nobodies to Tollares, but you're his business partners. One or all of you could approach Sol, indicating that you've also heard the rumours of mysterious disappearances in the mine, and let him know that if he'd like some help, Lorenzo Beltramo's got some gold-hungry scouts that'd be willing to look into the matter in return for a fair sum. And you're willing to let us try if it can help restore the productivity of his mine. Then maybe we get an extra payday and you get to know what's up with the mine, eh?" Severin suggests.

----------


## Haval

'Thanks for the warning. I haven't had a horse for very long and would really like to hang onto him.' Gabriele is capable of staying awake on guard duty but with talk of flogging she's thankful they weren't working for Zeller. 

After Severin speaks, 'At worst Tollares can only say no. At if there's anything going on down there that we should all know about, better to find out about it now.'

----------


## dojango

Galeazzo raises an eyebrow and looks at Arcadius and Lorenzo.  "That is an interesting idea.  We are meeting with Sol very soon, we can make this proposal.  Arcadius, do you have a few volunteers to go on this expedition?  To make sure it goes the way we want it to?"

Arcadius looks closely at Severin, Gabrielle and Harman, and says, "Aye, I've got a couple of veteran bruisers who might be willing to have a little fun.  They could use some... how do we say it... carne de los cannones...  to accompany them."

"Well!  It is settled.  I'll pay 10g a head to find out what the problem with the mines is.  Maybe we can connive Sol into throwing in a little extra for the pot.  Any questions?" Galeazzo reaches out to shake hands.

----------


## LarsWester

Very good.  You'll let us know once you have Sol's blessing for the undertaking. 
 Wouldn't want to trespass. Harman shrugs looks over to Arcadius Used to be a Riverwarden old habits die hard.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will shake Galeazzo's hand. To Arcadius, 'Tell me about these lads of yours?"

----------


## rax

"Deal's a good 'un, I reckon," Severin says.

----------


## dojango

Arcadius says, "Well, one's a lass.  Marina was a deepwatcher back in Tobaro before she got a hair to see the world.  She'll be in.  Zdenko, her man, he'll probably want to go with her.  And Pietro's always good for for a brawl."

With that, the three merchants leave and head across the plaza to Sol's headquarters.  After about an hour, they emerge into the afternoon sun and return to the inn.  They sit back down and Galeazzo orders a bottle of wine, which he pours out into six cups.  "We have a deal.  Sol told us that problems started about six months ago, when they opened up some new tunnels in the mine.  A few workers disappeared here and there, and he thought they found a secret exit to the mine.  So they sent the workers in chained up so they couldn't escape.  And it was fine, for a while, until a month ago, a whole crew disappeared.  Eight workers and two guards.  They sent a patrol in, but found nothing.  Sent a second patrol and it disappeared.  Four guards.  So they closed off the new tunnels, and now they're not making their quota.  He's been trying to cover it up because he didn't want us to know he wouldn't have enough.  But now we know.  So we've got permission to send in a patrol to the deep tunnels to see if we can find out what's going on.  We'll meet up at the mine tomorrow morning.  Bring whatever supplies you think you'll need.  Oh, and he'll match our reward.  So 20g per person if you can find out what happened to the missing guards."

----------


## Haval

'Glad to have her along. Can't see why anyone would want to do all that for a living.' Gabriele will add to the others in private, 'We don't have to trust them, but I'd like to think other mercenaries aren't going to be acting too stupid if there's something dangerous down there.'

Later Gabriele will take the offered wine, 'They haven't found any sign of the disapeared? No blood or anything?'

----------


## rax

*In private*
"They're probably just there for the money, so I think we can count on 'em to be thinking about getting back in one piece to collect. That should keep 'em from doing anything rash," Severin chuckles. "I reckon we'll need to stock up on rope, lamps, food and water. If people have been disappearing from newly opened tunnels, it stands to reason there's more ways about than the tunnels the current miners have made. So we don't know how long we'll be down there," he suggests when discussing the sorts of supplies they might need.

----------


## Haval

*In Private*

'And wouldn't be a shame if we found a back door down there.'

----------


## rax

*In private*
"Positively mortifying," Severin sniggers.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman gathers all of his supplies and coin for the trip into the mines except the pigeons.  Birds tend to die in mines in all the stories he's heard.  Once he has his gear he waits quietly with the others feeling like he's missing something when Severin sniggers but that's fine by him.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele notes Harman's expression. She'll talk quietly even if there wasn't anyone obviously in earshot. 'You know who they have doing the mining right?'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman answers in hushed tones.  I heard rumors that it was slave-labor, right? 
 Is it a goal of yours to break them free?

----------


## Haval

'I feel like talking about that too openly would be bad. I think freeing them ourselves might be difficult, but I wouldn't say no.' Gabriele replies. 'Maybe it'll change things if we find out some of the slaves are the ones killing the guards.'

----------


## rax

"Much as I'd like to, that's not the main goal, no," Severin agrees with Gabriele about breaking out the slaves. "We're looking for a girl. She disappeared at the end of the battle of Stralwald and we don't think she's dead. Tick, the human rat, may have grabbed her and sold her to Tollares. If she's down there, I'm gettin her out some way - I made a promise."

----------


## LarsWester

Maybe if we resolve the issue with the mine Sol will be pleased and arrange for her freedom as part of our reward. Harman paused cautious against raising too much hope.    Failing that you could possibly purchase her freedom.  A mine is no place for a girl and if Sol was provided coin I'm sure he could find a more suitable worker.   Describe the girl and I'll keep an eye out for her while we do this job.

----------


## Haval

> Maybe if we resolve the issue with the mine Sol will be pleased and arrange for her freedom as part of our reward. Harman paused cautious against raising too much hope.    Failing that you could possibly purchase her freedom.  A mine is no place for a girl and if Sol was provided coin I'm sure he could find a more suitable worker.   Describe the girl and I'll keep an eye out for her while we do this job.


'I'd like to believe it'll be that easy.' Gabriele will give a description. 'I get the feeling they take anyone to work down there that they can catch.'

----------


## dojango

The next morning, after breakfast, Lorenzo and Galezzo lead you over to Arcadius's camp where you meet with the other three adventurers.  Marina is a woman with short wavy hair, and is carrying a huge pack with all sorts of gear strapped to it.  Most curiously, she has a cage with a pigeon in it sticking out from her pack.  Zdenko is a broad-shouldered bald man with tattoos covering his bare arms and neck where his skin is exposed, carrying a much smaller pack.  Finally, Pietro is a lanky man with visible pox scars and has a half-dozen daggers strapped to his pack and belt.  After introductions are made, the party heads around the edge of the mesa to the mine, where you are met outside the gate by Beauregard and another man who is introduced as Nasir.  Beauregard looks over the group and stops to inspect Severin closely.  He then says, "So these are the mercenaries who are willing to explore the mines.  I don't know what, if anything, is down there, but don't touch anything and don't cause any trouble."  He then looks over at Harman.  "I had a feeling you'd be one of the volunteers."  He hands Harman a powderhorn with enough powder for 10 shots.  "From my personal supply.  I'll want it back, if you return."

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will look into getting some extra supplies before they go to bed. At the very least she'll look into getting more food and water. At the meeting she'll regard the other three mercenaries warily, especially Pietro.  To Marina, 'What's with the pigeon?' It was hard not to find the other woman interesting given her job.

Later she will try to take Beauregard's inspection impassively, but will bristle a little at his obvious interest in Severin. _He's wondering whether he can trust sending another Halfling down there._

----------


## rax

"Morning all," Severin greets the other mercenaries and Sollares' men. "Before we head down, is there a map of the mines we can borrow? Preferably one with the locations marked where the workers and the patrol went missing?" He blithely ignores Beauregard's searching looks.

*OOC:* Severin will have tried to get hold of the following before the expedition:
- Waterskin; 8 s
- Rations for 24 hours; 6 s(?)
- Lantern; 5 gc 
- Lamp oil x6 (24 hrs worth); 30 s
- Healing draught; 5 gc
= 12 gc, 4 s

Let me know if any of this is unavailable.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman takes the generously offered power and shot from Beauregard.   Thank you kindly.  I'll return whatever of this I can.  And it very well make the difference down there.  What ever I use I'll end up paying you for of course.  He finishing packing away the recently purchased rations and hefts his sling bag over his shoulder ready to depart with the others. 

OOC:
Harman would like to have purchased a week of rations I paid the book price of 6s let me know if it is higher.  
He is leaving his pigeons and horse up with the caravan.   Everything else he is bringing with him.

----------


## dojango

Marina says, "Down there, beneath the earth.  There is, what we call, the mal-aria.  But the bird is so small, it will be sick first?  So watch the bird.  If it falls over, then we go back.  Quickly.  Quick enough and maybe the bird will get better."

To Severin, Nasir says "There ain't no map of the caverns.  Those who belong know the way.  Take some chalk and mark the passage, nobody will disturb your marks."

Then Beauregard says, "Last chance to back out, friends.  If you don't return in three days, we'll hold your funeral.  And seal off the lower chambers for good."

----------


## rax

"Ah! Chalk! Of course, the one thing I forgot to bring!" Severin exclaims dramatically. "Foolish of me, I'm sure, but I was under the impression that Master Tollares would be _wanting_ us to succeed in solving his mystery. Chalk is all well and good for when we start exploring, but supposing you make it easy on us by telling us how many passages we can expect to be searching and whereabouts your people went missing?"

----------


## Haval

With a worried look Gabriele will take the explanation about the bird seriously. 'And otherwise you wouldn't even know you were in danger. Good to know.'

She will try to be more diplomatic then Severin, 'How cramped are these lower chambers? Did any bother to go down there when the mining started?'

----------


## dojango

"If something is down there it will find you," says Nasir.  "Go down to the third level of the mine and head west sixty paces.  You'll know it when you see it.  These mines were built by dwarves so most everything is dwarf-sized."  He indicates with his hands.  "The little one will have no trouble.  The rest of you... hope you brought helmets."

----------


## rax

"We're all professionals here, eh? I'm sure everyone's practiced at keeping their heads down," Severin chuckles in reply. "But did anyone else think to bring chalk, or do we need to trudge back to the village and scare some up before we head down?"

----------


## dojango

Marina pulls out a piece of chalk from her pocket, breaks it in half and hands a piece to Severin.  "Charcoal works too, and rouge, if you got use it.  Depends on the color of the rock.  There's a lot of symbol we use down there, like... uh, I'll tell you about them later," she says.

----------


## Haval

> "If something is down there it will find you," says Nasir.  "Go down to the third level of the mine and head west sixty paces.  You'll know it when you see it.  These mines were built by dwarves so most everything is dwarf-sized."  He indicates with his hands.  "The little one will have no trouble.  The rest of you... hope you brought helmets."


'Can't exactly swing a sword while I'm sitting down. If this doesn't work out maybe you can see if Gretchen's available.' Gabriele can imagine her response to being asked.

On marking the walls, 'I'd rather rely on taking slow and not getting lost but it's best to be prepared.'

----------


## LarsWester

Wall markings seems very sensible.  And luckily I have a leather helmet. Harman pipes up.

----------


## rax

"Well then, let's get on with it. If we wait any longer, I'll need a second breakfast before heading down there," Severin jokes.

----------


## dojango

You enter the mines and head down the main shaft.  The main shaft is large enough for a man to walk upright.  The mines have been cleared of workers, so the only sound is your footsteps and the only light is that of your lanterns.  Soon you reach a large pit that has ladder going down into the darkness.  Several rope and pulley systems hang from timbers set into the ceiling.  There are ledges around the pit, with much smaller tunnels leading off into the rock, but you keep climbing down to the bottom of the pit.  A few more tunnels branch off, and Marina points to the one leading west.  She heads down the tunnel in the lead, with Zdenko following behind.  This tunnel is much smaller, anyone under 5 feet tall has to crouch uncomfortably in order to fit, lest they bump their head on the rough ceiling.  After 60 paces, you come to a change in the tunnel.  There are the remnants of a wall, it appears that the passage was once walled off, and then broken through.  Just beyond, you see that the tunnel opens up into a much larger subterranean cavern...

----------


## LarsWester

Crawling on his hands and knees Harman breathes a sigh of relief when they reach a more wide open cavern.  He stands up, placing his hands on the small of his back he stretches forwards and back then side to side.  That was some tight quarters there for bit.  Guess not for you Severin. he says softly.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is on the look out for the Halfling 'workers' but is on balance grateful that they weren't around. It would be easy to misconstrue their being here. Inside the mine she is tall enough for the passage to be uncomfortable to move through. 'That wall would be from the Dwarves I take it?'

----------


## rax

"Not being a longshanks has it advantages sometimes," Severin replies to Harman with a sly smile. 

Studying the wall, he notes: "Generally speaking, when someone puts up a wall, it's because they want to keep people out or keep something in. Why doesn't it surprise me that Tollares didn't worry about stuff like that before breaking it down..."

"I'm pretty light on my feet and I see better in the dark than the rest o' you. Maybe I should be the first one through, eh?" he suggests to the others.

----------


## Haval

'Wouldn't the cave wall be enough for that?' Gabriele isn't convinced. 'Maybe it's decoration? You live underground but you don't want to look at the bare cave wall all day.' She'll wave Severin on, 'Just be careful.'

----------


## dojango

Severin enters the cavern first, with Marina and Zdenko on his heels.  The big mercenary straightens up and says, "Ah, thank the gods, my back is killing me."  Marina shushes him loudly, and casts her lantern light on the walls of the cavern.  The ceiling is perhaps 10 feet high in most places, and there is a row of stone spikes descending from the ceiling, and a matching row coming up from the floor beneath them.  The walls are slightly damp, and the cavern floor is sandy in patches and bare rock in others.  There is a cluster of fat-looking mushrooms growing in sand.  There are two exits to the room, one to the south and one to the west.

----------


## rax

*OOC:* Stone spikes as in stalactites/stalagmites or spikes as in man-/dwarf-made?

----------


## dojango

> *OOC:* Stone spikes as in stalactites/stalagmites or spikes as in man-/dwarf-made?


Stalactites/stalagmites but does Severin know what they are?

----------


## LarsWester

Should we continue goin' West or change direction to see what's beyond that door to the South?  I think staying going the same direction is easier to avoid getting lost. Harman staring at both room exits.

----------


## rax

> Stalactites/stalagmites but does Severin know what they are?


 I doubt it. I asked mostly to find out if we as players were supposed to assume that they were some sort of man/dwarf made feature. 

However, I've been in enough caves to feel that it's fair for Severin to not immediately assume that the spikes have been put there by the dwarfs. His reaction will be more along the lines of "what the h*ll are those?"

----------


## rax

"Marina! What in Sigmar's name are those?" Severin whispers urgently, staring at the stone spikes.

"It'd be nice if there was a clue as to how to proceed," he answers Harman. 

"Hmm, if there's sand, there may be tracks. Can you see anything, Gabriele?" he asks his friend.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will gratefully follow the others into the cave. 'Does that happen a lot?' She whispers about the spikes. Maybe the Dwarves had made them. She'll move around closer to the two exits to see if she could hear anything. She'll also check the ground for any sign that anyone might have come through here recently.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Will add a follow trail test to the rolls made in the ooc in case there are any tracks 
Vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*48*]

----------


## dojango

Marina whispers back.  "They are the teeth of dragons.  When they roamed the earth.  After they died, their bones turned to stone and caves.  We are walking in what used to be a dragon's skull."  And then, "Whichever way we go, we should mark it."

Gabriele and Harman study the mushrooms.  They smell good, if nothing else.  It seems familiar to Gabriele, but she can't quite remember what type of mushrooms they are.  As she looks for tracks in the dim latern-light, she sees that the ground, where there's sand and dirt, has been churned up.  Although she can't tell how many people have gone that way, there are tracks around both exits to the cavern.  The only sound she hears in the cavern is the dripping of water, but as she gets closer to the exit to the west, she thinks she hears water flowing from that direction.

----------


## rax

"Right, so here's a theory. If there's running water down the western exit, we're likely to reach an impassable point sooner rather than later. So exploring the western passage could be quickest. Anyone have a problem with us going down there first?" Severin asks.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele just looks impressed at Marina's comment and will go to get a closer look at the 'teeth'.




> "Right, so here's a theory. If there's running water down the western exit, we're likely to reach an impassable point sooner rather than later. So exploring the western passage could be quickest. Anyone have a problem with us going down there first?" Severin asks.


'So there might be a river or a lake down here? As long as we don't have to go swimming. Might as well rule out the western side first.'

----------


## rax

"Alright then, let's get moving. I can take the lead if someone takes care of marking our passage. And maybe Marina should come second - you're the most experienced delver among us, eh?" Severin suggests.

----------


## dojango

Marina nods at that and marks the passageway with her chalk.  After Severin heads down the passageway she follows. Soon it gets cramped enough that she has to duck, and the other two men are nearly bent over. The rocky floor holds no tracks, and after a few moments Severin comes to a room hewn out of the rock. The room is at a crossroads of sorts, with passageways heading in all four directions, and on one side there is a stairway heading up and down into the depths. Inside the room strewn about are all sorts of sundries, pots and pans, wrecked furniture and shattered crockery. Amidst the mess are broken, splintered bones and a few smashed skulls...

----------


## rax

Severin stops to examine the wreckage of the room, trying to determine who might have made the furniture, pots, pans, and the like. 

"How long did Sol's lot say this new area was in operation before people started disappearing?" he asks the others.

----------


## Haval

'Weren't these Dwarf mines at one point? Maybe all this has been here a long time.' Gabriele will get a closer look at the skulls to judge what race they came from.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


In case it's not obvious where the skulls came from
Common Knowledge (Empire) vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*24*]

----------


## dojango

It's a sad truth but everyone's become very familiar with the dead over the past few years.  The skeletons don't have the size of humans nor the thinner bones of halflings; the skulls are solidly thick and wisps of hair cling to some of them.  Dwarves.  There are four skulls in the room, so four of them must have died.  The bones are old and dry.  Marina looks nervously at the exits to the room and fidgets, while Zdenko and Pietro rummage through the rubble.  "Nothin' but junk" mutters Zdenko, while Pietro picks something up and stows it in one of his pockets.

----------


## rax

"Dwarves, eh? So this happened a long time ago then. Of course, whatever killed these fellows and wrecked the room could be responsible for our disappearances as well, but I guess we'll find out soon enough. Gabriele - just a thought - are the bones showing any indication that they were...chewed on?"

----------


## Haval

'Might not prove anything. Could be rats down here.' Gabriele will check to see if she can make out any sign that something larger might have been chewing on these remains.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Outdoor Survival if it helps vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## LarsWester

Harman searches around the room for any clues that something within the area caused the deaths of these four dwarves.  He is looking at the cavern walls for any scratches or runic writing.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


*Search* - (1d100)[*72*]
I think search is the correct skill but he also has perception and outdoor survival.

----------


## rax

"I figure if something bigger than a rat chewed on these poor buggers, then you'll probably notice," Severin chuckles in reply to Gabriele.

----------


## dojango

In the penny dreadfuls, the heroic roadwarden is always able to tell a long tale from the state of a body; but to Harman's eyes these are just old bones.  Very old bones, to be sure, and a lot less water-logged then the corpses he used to see floating down the river.  A quick search of the room reveals a great deal of runic graffiti and a few stone tablets with runic dwarfish writing on it, but unfortunately he can't read dwarfish, so it means nothing to him.

Gabriele, of course, has seen plenty of chewed up bones in her times wandering through the woods, including human bones.  Although these bones are old, they definitely have been chewed upon, and in many cases, deliberately cracked open to get at the marrow inside.  Of course, the bones are so old, anything organic and edible would have decayed long ago.

----------


## LarsWester

Well these dwarves may have come to their end here I believe this is just the start of our exploration.   We have many choices here.  Do we want to go up, down or stay on the same level?    Harman looks at all the options for continuing forward and sees nothing indicating which way to go.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele looks suitably disgusted. 'Something's definately been at these. Rats can't ususally break a shin bone in half like that. Whatever it was hopefully it's long gone though.'

To Harman, 'I'd say explore up here before we go any lower. Seems like everything might be more unstable the further in we go.'

----------


## rax

"With everything smashed up in here and four dead, eaten, dwarfs, I'm thinking that this all happened at the same time...and maybe it's the reason this place was abandoned. We should tread _very_ carefully," Severin says, worried eyes glancing at the exits from the room. "But I agree with Gabriele - let's try and cover this floor before we go up or down. I suggest we go left first."

----------


## dojango

It takes about an hour, but you carefully explore this level.  Immediately surrounding the central room, which Marina speculates is some sort of resting room for underground workers, are two larger store-rooms.  One is filled with broken barrels and boxes, the wood little more than firewood now, while the other has a lot of heavy and specialized mining equipment and other assorted tools.  There is also what is obviously a latrine.  Finally, there is a third room that contains a large piece of complicated machinery attached to large copper pipes that lead into the wall.  Exploring the tunnels that lead away from the room, one ends abruptly in a cave in, where the timbers supporting the mine have collapsed, while another one twists and turns through the ground before eventually petering out in a dead end.  While most of what you find is either too damaged and rotten to be of use, Gabriele finds a small pouch with 9 unfamiliar silver coins in it tucked away in some clutter, Severin finds a very good-quality steel dagger under a pile of rags, and Harman opens up a relatively intact box and finds 17 heavy tallow candles.  Both Zdenko and Pietro occasionally pocket something, and Marina finds a copper kettle that she hangs from her backpack, next to the bird cage.  After a short rest back in the central room, Marina whispers to Severin, "Should we go up, or go down?  Down is likely more dangerous.  Keep a close eye on the bird if we go down."

----------


## Haval

At the site of the machinery, 'The Dwarves made this didn't they? Not that anyone could get it out of here but it's probably worth something.' Gabriele will talk quietly just in case there was something else down here with them. To Severin, 'Might be a back exit to all this further up. Although maybe there's another way out at the foot of the mesa.'

----------


## rax

"Whatever's up there, it's closer to the surface, and that means the tunnels will come to a stop when we reach it. The stairs down could go on for who knows how far? So if we want to make sure there's nothing coming up behind us, it would probably be fastest to check upstairs first and clear out any trouble we find there first," Severin reasons.

*OOC:* Sorry for the delay in replying. I needed more time than I thought to rest up.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman was intrigued by the machinery and copper pipes its function a complete mystery to him.  I agree with Severin. 'After all what goes up must come down.' Do we know anyone who knows dwarven technology that could fix that machine?

----------


## dojango

Heading up the stairway for a quick few turns finds you in a room with a metal frame set into the far wall.  Below the frame is a deep shaft that disappears into the depths below, above the frame a shaft seems to go up into darkness as well.  Marina says, "When this was open there was probably a lift going up to the surface and down to where the mine workings were.  No such luck for us, we have to climb."

Heading back up the stairs you ascend towards the surface.  After many turns of the staircase, you find yourself higher than the valley floor, so you must be within the heart of the mesa.  The stairway keeps going up until you find a corridor leading off into the mesa... but it is blocked by a stone wall.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman cautiously peers inside the metal frame.   He's looking for any type of control mechanism inside the frame that would have be used to raise of lower the frame.   Marina do you think this lift would still be operable?  At least just to raise it enough for us to get underneath.  Do you think the air would be good down there?  Since it opens up to here.

----------


## Haval

> Harman was intrigued by the machinery and copper pipes its function a complete mystery to him.  I agree with Severin. 'After all what goes up must come down.' Do we know anyone who knows dwarven technology that could fix that machine?


'Not personally, but there's probably a Dwarf around here somewhere. I'm not sure they'd be ok with us taking things though.'

After they moved upstairs. 'No idea how this thing is supposed to work but I suppose the Dwarves know their business. If the lift is still working down there maybe we can use it to come back up?' Gabriele will take a look at the blocked corridor while they were up here. 'They wouldn't just build a corridor going nowhere would they? Did they drop this big rock to cover the entrance?'

----------


## rax

"Stone walls here, stone walls down there. The Dwarfs didn't want anyone roaming around their old digs once they'd left," Severin mutters. "How are we for time and torches? Anyone fancy a bite to eat before we head down again?"

----------


## Haval

'Couldn't hurt. But I don't want to hang around too long. I'd rather get out of here before night.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman smiles Never good to go exploring on a rumbling stomach.  Especially a halfling's rumbling stomach.

----------


## rax

*OOC:* That was just a bit of fun on my part.  :Small Smile: 

If dojango doesn't intend to spring an ambush on us while we eat, I suggest we can just fast forward to us having eaten and gone back down to start exploring the lower levels.

----------


## dojango

Marina inspects the elevator more closely but shrugs.  "Those engineers keep their secrets well, I don't know how these work.  I think this looks broken though, there should be more... stuff... here to make it work.  At least it brings good air into the depths and lets bad air escape.  If we wanted to someone could try to climb up the shaft to see if it goes somewhere else, but it might just be a dead end."

Pietro seconds the idea of taking some time to eat, and the three mercenaries break out some dried rations and water and sit and rest for a bit, chatting in Tilean.  Marina refills her lantern with oil and salvages some wood from the debris to make some crude torches, which she passes out to the others.  They watch the shadows, twitching, worrying about an ambush, but nothing materializes.

----------


## rax

"Alright then, everybody ready to go? Then let's head back down and see how deep we have to go..." Severin suggests once everyone's eaten their fill.

----------


## Haval

> Marina inspects the elevator more closely but shrugs.  "Those engineers keep their secrets well, I don't know how these work.  I think this looks broken though, there should be more... stuff... here to make it work.  At least it brings good air into the depths and lets bad air escape.  If we wanted to someone could try to climb up the shaft to see if it goes somewhere else, but it might just be a dead end."


Gabriele thinks of how far down the shaft goes. 'Probably too risky, even if there's something valuable up there. Tollares is free to come back here with climbers if he's that interested.' Afterwards she'll listen to the mercenaries talking in Tilean and try to see if any of it was familiar. Reikspiel and the smattering of Estelian that she'd picked up from her Grandma would only take her so far though.

Eventually she'll get up to follow Severin, 'And how deep is that? Is that story about the Dwarves having tunnels everywhere actually true?'

----------


## LarsWester

While the others are discussing in Tilean amongst themselves and Severin and Gabrielle are having a discussion Harman inspect the open shaft more closely.   Thinking that he could possibly climb keeping tension between two adjacent walls of the shaft.  Marina I'm going to give it try.   Harman takes out his rope and ties one end around his waist before handing the other end to Zdenko.  The tall and strong investigator begins slowly creeping his way up a corner of the shaft.  Keeping his tension alternately between his arms or legs he shimmies up the shaft.   Progress is slow and tiring but he seems to be making progress none the less.

----------


## dojango

With the strong mercenary (hopefully) having a firm grip on the other end of the rope, Harman climbs up into the darkness.  It's hard going at first, and it doesn't get any easier after he leaves the comforting bubble of light down below.  After a number of minutes, Harman's reaching hand feels the edge of a ledge and he is able to haul himself up and light one of his candles.  He sees another room similar to the one he just left, with a twisted and wrecked metal frame around the shaft, and a tunnel leading off into the darkness.  This room, however, is carpeted with shattered and wrecked bones covering most surfaces...

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

The bones are dry and desiccated, with no flesh or skin remaining.  There are also dozens of weapons in their ruined hands.  He estimates them to be the same age as the ones he examined earlier.  The metal frame is study enough that he can affix the rope to make it easier for him to climb down, or for someone to climb up should they be so inclined.  He also spies some dangling chains from some machinery at the top of the shaft.

----------


## LarsWester

Relief floods over Harman as his candle light spreads across the chamber.  That is until it reveals the rooms contents.  Harman lays on the floor with his head over the shaft calling down. I made it up to the floor above.  It's strewn with skeletons.   I think there was a battle here long ago.  There's also a passageway out of this room.  Anyone else interested in coming up?  I can secure this end of the rope so it will be an easy climb for you. 
*Spoiler*
Show

 Harman quickly secures his end of the rope.  He then inspects the dangling chains more closely does it look like the chain broke at some point.  He also searches the weapons in the room for any that are of usable quality.  As well as just a general search of the room. *SearchVs36* - (1d100)[*78*]  spending a Fortune Point if it fails *SearchVs36* - (1d100)[*27*] or if Perception works instead the check is vs 56. 3/4 fortune points remaining.

----------


## rax

Severin looks around at the others. "Well, he made the effort to get up there, and we would likley have had to investigate the shaft eventually. If there was a battle, I'm thinking it was probably against the same creature or creatures that did for the poor buggers we found earlier. I'm game to go up there and see where the passage leads if the rest of you are," he says.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will look at the rope suspiciously. 'Maybe once we're up there we can find another way down. I can't believe he actually made that climb.'

----------


## dojango

While the others are climbing up, Harman takes some time to search the room.  A closer look at the chain reveals that it wasn't broken... it was cut cleanly.  Deliberately.  Meanwhile, everyone takes turns to climb up the rope with another rope tied to them for support.  Zdenko, the heaviest, goes last with both Pietro and Marino holding onto the rope tied around his waist as he climbs up.  He curses has he hauls himself over the ledge and says "Yah, let's find another way."

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

While the others are climbing up you examine the bodies.  The way the bones lie tells you that they were disturbed after they died, and were torn through and scattered.  You've seen bodies torn apart by wild animals before in your previous career.  Most anything of leather or wood has rotted away or is falling apart, leaving shining axe-heads and spear-points, and a few picks and shovels.  The torn scraps of their clothes and leather armor is falling to pieces, while metal buckles and plates gleam in the candlelight.  One of the bodies, however, has gold ring with purple stones set in it on the hand, and the skeletal hand is wrapped around a heavy dwarf-crafted sword covered with geometric decorative engravings.  You can hear Severin making his way up the rope, you can quickly pocket the ring before anyone notices...

----------


## LarsWester

Harman hears the others climbing up and heads over to the ledge where he offers a hand up to Severin.  
I think the dwarves cut the chain to keep whoever killed these dwarves from using the elevator years ago.   Most of it is useless scrap but there is a fine sword over here you should look at Severin.  I think it made the bit of effort getting up here worth the chance.  Should fetch a nice price.

*Spoiler: Private*
Show


Harman would pocket the ring rather than share it with the other mercenaries. But he is calling Severin's attention to the fine dwarven sword.  Don't think we can hide it from the other 3 mercs.


Once everyone is up Harman suggests catching their breaths and then proceeding down the passage to see where it leads.

----------


## dojango

Once he's up, Severin sees the bodies. The way the bones lie tells you that they were disturbed after they died, and were torn through and scattered. You've seen bodies torn apart by wild animals before in your previous career.  Most anything of leather or wood has rotted away or is falling apart, leaving shining axe-heads and spear-points, and a few picks and shovels. The torn scraps of their clothes and leather armor is falling to pieces, while metal buckles and plates gleam in the candlelight. One of the bodies, however, has a skeletal hand wrapped around a heavy dwarf-crafted sword covered with geometric decorative engravings.  As Severin examines it, he can hear Marina and Pietro climbing up the rope behind him.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will climb up very carefully and try not to look down the shaft as she does so. At Harman's comment, 'But it didn't work did it? Whoever attacked them just found another way in.' When she sees the sword, 'Looks expensive. Dwarf weapons are supposed to be the best aren't they?'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shrugs at Gabriele's comment May have bought some time for the defenders elsewhere.   Do you think it's a runic weapon?   I hear the dwarven masters could enchant weapons with special powers.  Harman looks down at the sword before kneeling and grabbing it by the hilt and lifting it for closer inspection.  _Best to lay hands on it in case the others hold to some first touched equals ownership mindsets._ he reasoned.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele shrugs, 'They made Sigmar's hammer didn't they? I suppose the only way to be sure would be to hit something with it.'

----------


## rax

"Well, don't just stand there playing with it, you might go blind," Severin chuckles as Harman examines the sword. "If you want it, tuck it in your belt for now."

"Funny thing, though. To me it looks like these bones were scattered _after_ these lads were already dead. So maybe there's some beast or beasts that moved in later...or maybe whoever killed them had something with them that they let chew on the poor beggars after they'd been killed," he speculates.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman lets out an embarrassed chuckle before putting the sword in his belt. Severin I agree these bodies were picked clean and bones scattered well after these warriors died.  Should we check the passageway for any signs of what did those deeds?

----------


## Haval

To Severin, 'As long as whatever it was that messed with the bodies isn't still here.'

----------


## dojango

Pietro and Zdenko look askance at Harman as he collects the sword, but say nothing.  They also root through the scattered bones as well for a few moments, until you decide to move out.  There is a short hallway, also strewn with bones, and then you are in a large open room, some sort of dining hall and gathering place.  At one end is a large open basin, with a very well crafted statue of several dwarven maidens pouring pitchers into the empty basin.  Zdenko and Pietro spend a few moments admiring the details of the statue before Marina pokes Zdenko with a sharp finger and they get to searching the room.  There are more bones here, but little in the way of anything useful.

It takes another few hours to explore this level; the tunnels and rooms here are a far cry from the crude workings below.  The passageways are lined with statues of dwarves, and the walls and floors have been carefully smoothed out and in many places, covered with detailed engravings.  You pass workshops, dormitories, more kitchens and storerooms and offices.  You find bones, both dwarven and animal now, rats, cats, dogs and chickens.  You also find garbage strewn about here and there, mostly clustered around what appear to be ventilation shafts.  Here and there you can find natural sunlight filtering down from above.  Marina takes a few moments to close her eyes and stare up at the light the first time you find one, ignoring the garbage heaped up at her feet.

You also find some cisterns with buckets and rope descending from above; these must be the wells from where the town above draws its water.  You also find the fortifications overlooking the paths winding up the mesa; this is where you had briefly explored a few nights ago.  You also find what must have been the main entrance, but it is now blocked by tons of rubble from the collapse of the roof above.  There are also two places where the halls have been blocked by crude walls; next to one of them you find two broken skeletons, one of which has some mason's tools scattered around the body.

----------


## rax

Severin is quiet as they explore the Dwarf halls. Even empty and desolate, they're a wonder to behold compared to the Human cities and towns he's familiar with. At one point he leans over to Gabriele and whispers: "Well, now we know what the halls look like. Shame we haven't got the time or equipment to map this place properly - we'd be making Le Houet a very happy woman. I wonder how much of this Vorgrimler got to see?"

"So, about these walls. It seems pretty clear that whether or not the guards and workers were taken or fled, they didn't pass through any bricked up passages. Do we try and knock one of the walls down just to see what's on the other side, or do we head back down and see if we can find a trace of the missing folk?" he asks the rest of the crew. "

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will help search the rooms for anything interesting. If the stories were true this place wasn't even a particularly large settlement by Dwarf standards.

At the ventilation shafts, 'Careful where you step. I hate to think what people have been dumping down here.' At the blocked off sections, 'You think they lived like this with the walls ready to collapse the whole time?' 

To Severin quietly, 'You open the place up and it'd make a hell of a fortress.' On the walls, 'If we can be sure we're not going to bring more of the ceiling down if we try breaking the walls.' She'll point to the skeletons with the mason tools, 'If things were bad enough to start collapsing the entrance maybe these ones were the rearguard. Maybe they didn't expect to make it.'

----------


## dojango

Marina starts to get nervous when Severin mentions breaking down walls.  "We was hired to solve problems, not open up new ones," she says.  Meanwhile, Gabriele searches  some of the rooms she passes and some of the bodies.  She can't help but notice that this area has been picked over by scavengers; fixtures are pried out of walls, bodies are rummaged through, and anything remotely useful seems to have been carried off.

----------


## rax

"I doubt it. I think they were probably facing an attack of some sort, so they blocked off passages they couldn't defend properly. Doesn't seem to have helped much in the end though," Severin answers Gabriele. 

"That's a fair point," Severin answers Marina with a grin. "I guess that means we climb back down and then go down the stairs, eh?"

----------


## Haval

'Someone stole everything that wasn't nailed down.' Gabriele is frankly disappointed to have to make the climb down in reverse.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman finds a good size stone and carries it over to the shaft that he had climbed up and drops it counting out loud softly until he could maybe hear it hit something down below. One... Two...
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Perception* - (1d100)[*33*]
Harman is trying to figure out how far down the shaft goes by the old dropping a stone and multiplying number of seconds by itself then by 5 to get a rough estimate of yards down.   If it's something over 10 seconds then Harman probably can't do the math very easily.

----------


## rax

*OOC:* Is this where we all go "Fool of a Took!"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will listen in case the shaft was somehow a lot smaller then it seemed. To Harman, 'Just don't fall in right. Maybe it's best not to think about how far down it goes.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Just in case
Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*46*]





> *OOC:* Is this where we all go "Fool of a Took!"


'They have a Rat Ogre.'  :Small Tongue:

----------


## dojango

Harman drops the rock and waits.  He counts to eleven and then hears the clatter of the rock hitting bottom.  A few moments later a few other rocks and bones go down the shaft as Pietro and Zdenko toss debris down as well, grinning as they watch it ricochet off the walls.  "Stop, stop!" hisses Marina, waving her arms.  "What are you doing?  We have to go down there too!"

----------


## rax

Severin shakes his head briefly at Pietro and Zdenko's foolishness, but keeps his mouth shut, expecting that they're more likely to accept a dressing-down from Marina than a Halfling. 

"So now we know there's an end to the shaft as well," he says with a look at Harman. "Are we supposed to try and climb all the way down using ropes, or do we take the stairs we saw earlier...like sensible folk?"

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will watch Pietro and Zdenko with a grimace. 'Try not to make so much noise. If there's anything else down here I don't want to encourage them.' To Severin, 'Climbing down all the way to the bottom seems like asking for trouble honestly. Unless the stairs are blocked.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman simply shrugs at Severin keeping his reasoning to himself for the time being.  Stairs would be safer but we'll have to take the rope down to the level below either way.  Speaking of rope do we wish to leave this run of rope here or should I untie the end here and climb down on my own means?  I regret not buying more rope.

----------


## dojango

It takes a few minutes for everyone to climb down to the next level, and then for Harman to untie the rope.  Then you all head back down the stairway to the rest area.  After a everyone pauses to catch their breath Marina cautiously moves to the edge of the lift shaft and peers down into the darkness.  "I think you kin lower yourself down this way.  Or we could check if the stairway is clear."

----------


## rax

"My arms are getting tired from all this rope climbing. I say we check the staircase first," Severin replies.

----------


## Haval

'Stairway first. Let's not tempt fate until we have to.'

----------


## dojango

You head down the stairway from the resting room, descending another few twists of the staircase.  After a few minutes, you find yourself in a large underground cavern.  At your end of the cavern you see the wreckage of the lift, twisted and rusted.  The chain that held it is piled up around the bottom, as is the broken counterweight.  The builders of the mine have built out a stone platform at this end of the cavern, rising out of the water that covers most of the rest of the cavern.  A causeway of sorts leads further across lake, into the darkness.

----------


## Haval

If they were on the surface Gabriele would have felt the need to scout ahead. As it was she'll stick close to the torches and try and keep an eye out.

----------


## rax

"Well, at least we can be sure that Inselberg won't be running out of water any time soon," Severin whispers at the sight of the underground lake. "Seems to me there's only way forward from here - I'll go first," he says and begins moving cautiously towards the causeway.

----------


## dojango

After checking the platform and finding little of interest, the small group cautiously heads out across the causeway.  It's well built, with a flagstone path about five feet wide atop it.  Every so often there are ornately carved stone lanterns; here a kneeling dwarf, there a few strange animals.  They are obviously unlit at the moment.  The torchlight flickers and reflects off the water as you move.  It's not surprising that Harman, from his experience taking a long watch on the riverboats, spots it first... the ripples in the water are going across the current.  Something's moving down there... moving directly towards the causeway!  Severin spots the strange ripples a moment later.  Some sort of shadow in the water.  He sees, out of the corner of his eye, Marina twitching as she reaches for her sword.

Then the water explodes in a wave outward and upward as six huge shapes burst outward, huge pale lizard-looking things, with long claws and a scaly, spiked head filled with jagged teeth.  They charge up the side of the causeway, biting and snapping...

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll for initiative!  (1d10)[*10*]  Gabriele, Zdenko and Pietro are surprised.

----------


## LarsWester

Seeing the ripples head towards him Harman tightened his grip on his sword and raised the torch in his left hand trying to cry out a warning but not being able to get it out before the lizard folk sprung from the water.  
Harman slashed away at the one that landed closest to him on the causeway.  *Quick the enemy is upon us.* he shouted as his sword cut through the air and sliced towards his targets arm. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action = Swift Attacks
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*4*] left arm
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*13*]
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*52*] miss
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]

----------


## rax

"Sweet Shallya have mercy!" Severin cries out as the aquatic horrors come scrambling up the causeway, but he keeps his nerve and reacts quickly, ducking and weaving back down the causeway to load his sling.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Disengage 8 yards back down the causeway.

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*86*] vs. 62
Pre-emtpive Parry (1d100)[*84*] vs. 41, assuming it's okay to say that Severin had his shield equipped

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is evidently paying too much attention to the darkness ahead of them to be looking to the water.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I'll wait until the lizards take their turn

----------


## dojango

One of the beasts heaves itself on the causeway.  Severin backs away from it, shield up between him and the beast.  It hisses at Severin, long tongue flickering out at him.  Severin now finds himself cut off from the rest of the group...

Harman strikes at the beast but it skitters out of the way before his blow lands.  Meanwhile, it lunges towards him and bites at his leg with its needle-sharp teeth.  Harman fends it off with his torch and the beast hisses at him.  Gabriele hears the beast lunge out of the water at her and as she turns to face it, it bites at her side.  She nimbly sidesteps it and it's mouth closes on air.  Behind them, they hear Marina shriek as she is bitten by one of the other beasts, and Zdenko and Pietro curse as they draw their weapons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

They're basically swole underground komodo dragons, so they can't quite elevate enough to hit your heads... well, except for maybe Severin's.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is surprised but she's a bit more prepared then she was when she crossed the mountains. She'll wrench her leg back even as the creature's jaws snap shut. Only her training with Morillo allowed her to keep her feet. With the torch held in one hand she'll draw her sword with the other and try to force the lizard in front of her to keep it's distance. *'Stay close.'*

*Spoiler*
Show


Belated Dodge for the surpise round in the ooc so I'll roll another one here just in case

Half Action - Ready Sword
Half Action - Attack

vs. WS 42
(1d100)[*91*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*5*]

Dodge Blow vs. Ag 48
(1d100)[*7*]

----------


## rax

"Oh, you must be joking!" Severin curses in desperation as the giant lizard cuts him off from the rest of the group. "What're you coming at me for! The big juicy ones are over there!" he shouts, unhooking his mace and doing his best to fend off the monster.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Ready mace
*Half action:* Standard attack with mace (1d100)[*79*] vs. WS 31
Damage (1d10+2)[*6*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*21*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*76*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 12/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 3/3

----------


## LarsWester

Harman swinging down with his torch is barely able to deflect the things jaws from clamping down on his unarmored legs.  He lets go a swift combination of downward slashes and stabs trying to carve the creature in two.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full action = Swift Attacks
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*19*]
*damage* - (1d10+5)[*9*]
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*39*]
*damage* - (1d10+5)[*11*]

*TorchParry* - (1d100)[*42*]
*Breakage* - (1d100)[*19*]
13/13 wounds 3/4 fortune points

----------


## dojango

Harman hacks down with his sword on the lizard's leg as is it tries to lunge in for another attack.  His sword crunches through the lizard's scaly hide, and blood begins to flow.  Severin and Gabriele jab and swing at the beasts attacking them, and the lizards snap and hiss back at them.  Behind you, you can hear a loud booming shout from Zdenko.

----------


## rax

Ducking and weaving to avoid becoming lizard lunch, Severin swings wildly and ineffectively at the scaly beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with mace (1d100)[*96*], (1d100)[*82*] vs. WS 31
Damage (1d10+2)[*12*], (1d10+2)[*8*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*47*], (1d100)[*79*]
(1d10)[*7*], (1d10)[*9*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*86*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*21*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 12/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 3/3

----------


## LarsWester

This was bad Harman thought as the lizard still was pressing its attack.   He had hoped to kill it quickly to come to the aid of his allies.  He could hear their cries of pain and shock.   Time to finish it Harman he told himself as he kept pressing his attack on the lizard trying to bite his legs.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full action=Swift Attack
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*26*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*12*]
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]
Below is either a Ulric's Fury confirm or if the lizard is still up a Fortune Point Spend to gain a 1/2 action to make a third attack. 
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*50*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*10*]

Preemptive Parry with torch *WSvs42* - (1d100)[*45*] 
if successful does it break *BreakOn50Up* - (1d100)[*96*]

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will chop downwards with her sword. She didn't even need to kill it really, she just needn't to hurt it enough to get it to leave. She'd have to worry about the others later.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42
(1d100)[*69*]
see ooc - FP used to reroll to 27
(1d100)[*58*]

Damage
(1d10+3)[*12*]
(1d10+3)[*13*]

Dodge roll if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10)
(1d100)[*78*]

----------


## dojango

With a satisfying crunch Harman smashes his sword into the beast's back, and it twitches for a few moments before going still.  As he pauses to catch his bearings, to one side he sees Severin fending off one of the lizards, and to the other he sees Gabriele strike a quick blow at another lizard, only to have it lunge forward and bite down hard on her left arm.  The light of the torches flickers madly as it reflects off the cavern walls and the water below and the ceiling above.  There is a splash as another of the lizards rolls into the water, blood streaming from wounds on its back.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gabriele takes 12 damage to the left arm, before wounds and toughness, and everyone can make another awareness check, Gabriele and Severin at a -20 penalty because they are still fighting.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will swear in pained surprise as the lizard bites down on her arm. She'd been bitten by a wolf before but this was so much worse. There was nothing else to do but to try and hit it with the sword in her other hand as she shook it off. If she gets it off her arm she'll foccus on trying to avoid getting hurt like that again.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action - Standard Attack
Half Action - Parrying Stance to parry with sword

vs. WS 42
(1d100)[*7*]

Any Damage
(1d10+3)[*5*]

Any Dodge against the first successful attack
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*87*]


Any Parry against the same
vs. WS 42
(1d100)[*87*]

----------


## dojango

Although distracted by the pain in her arm, Gabriele hears the faint scratch of claws on rock.  Severin's hackles rise and he dares a quick glance upward.  And as Harman scans the caves, he suddenly remembers to look up.  Almost directly above them, climbing along the ceiling is a huge specimen of the lizards, far larger than than the others.  It is crawling along the ceiling, claws grasping on the rough rock as it hunts for prey...

----------


## Haval

*'Big one above us.'* Gabriele doesn't want to panic anyone in the middle of all this, but it was better then having that thing land on top of them.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman let's out a cry Shallya have mercy! as his eyes take in the monstrously large lizard creeping along the ceiling of the cave.  He moved quickly to free Gabriel of the lizard snapping at her.   Harman could tell the woman had already been bite hard in the arm as red was spreading along her sleeve.  He came up behind the lizard with a flurry of stabs and slashes hoping to catch it off guard as it's attention was on Gabriel.  However the fear coursing through Harman as he took in the creature above was sensed by the lizard before him and it successfully evade all of Harman's attempts.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





> You are too close to Gabriele's lizard to charge, but you can get into melee with it if you want.


My interpretation is that Harman can Full Action-Swift Attack this lizard. But if he needs to move than his actions would be.
1/2 Action Standard Move
1/2 Action Standard Attack *1st attack below*
If the lizard is not killed after this attack then he will spend a fortune point to get an additional 1/2 Action to use to attack again. *2nd Attack below*
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*90*] fail
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*6*]

*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*98*] fail
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]

*Parryvs42* - (1d100)[*55*]
*Torch* - (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## rax

"Above us! We need to fall back!" Severin calls out to the mercenaries, but with the first lizard still doing its best to rip him to shreds, he keeps swinging, hoping to scare it off. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with mace (1d100)[*88*], (1d100)[*21*] vs. WS 31
Damage (1d10+2)[*3*], (1d10+2)[*8*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*73*], (1d100)[*33*]
(1d10)[*4*], (1d10)[*3*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*82*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*59*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 12/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 3/3

----------


## dojango

Severin manages to strike the lizard with his mace.  The creature's thick scales crack under his blow, but his attack leaves him open to the creature's swiping claw and it manages to hit him in the head.  Harman takes a couple of swings at the lizard attacking Gabriele, but its thrashing tail and sinuous movement makes him unable to land a good hit.  Fortunately, the lizard is perhaps, too distracted by Harman to be able to hit Gabriele again.

Behind Gabriele, you can see Zdenko turn to try and help Marina, while Pietro is trying to fend off the attacks of one of the lizards.  Then, with a silent jump, you see the big lizard above let go from its grasp... it twists its body as it leaps, and opens its limbs wide, giant folds of skin stretching out.  It glides down from the ceiling and with a sudden thump, it lands just behind Pietro, and advances towards him.

----------


## rax

Severin ducks the worst of the lizard's attack, but still stumbles backward from the blow. Looking up as he steadies himself, he observes the giant lizard landing behind Pietro.

"They FLY?!! The bloody things FLY!! Behind you Pietro! It's behind you!" Severin shouts out loud. Knowing he can't abandon his comrades, he return to the fray with a frustrated growl, snapping his mace forward in a series of swift attacks.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with mace (1d100)[*43*], (1d100)[*45*] vs. WS 31
Damage (1d10+2)[*12*], (1d10+2)[*8*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*57*], (1d100)[*76*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*46*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*22*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 10/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 3/3

----------


## LarsWester

Dismayed by his failure to draw blood from this second lizard and the arrival of the giant one Harman presses the attack to free up Gabriel.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


wounds 12/12 FP 2/4
Full action = swift attacks
[Roll=WS+10]1d100[/roll]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*14*]
[Roll=WS+10]1d100[/roll]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]
*Parry* - (1d100)[*45*] if attacked but don't know thay anything is attacking.
*torch* - (1d100)[*10*]


[
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will do her best to finish off the lizard in front of her while it was distracted. Either they needed to focus on the big one or else get the hell out of here.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Away from book, isn't it +10 for outnumbering?


Full Action - Swift Attack

Vs. WS 42 (+10 outnumber?)
(1d100)[*14*]
(1d100)[*87*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*13*]
(1d10+3)[*12*]

Any Dodge
Vs. 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*59*]

----------


## dojango

With a strong blow, Gabriele strikes down at the beast menacing her.  With a loud crunch, her blade cuts into the creature's foreleg, slicing through it.  The beast collapses a moment later.  Severin tries to strike a blow against the beast he's facing, but is unable to hit it.  He does manage to avoid its swiping claws a moment later, though.

You can see Zdenko take some wild swings at another of the beasts, managing to strike it.  It tries to crawl off the causeway, only to tumble down the rocky causeway into the water.  At the end of the line, Pietro tries to turn to fend off both of the lizards attacking him, and is unable to protect himself.  He screams as the smaller one bites into his leg and the larger one clamps onto his arm, and with a sudden twist of its head, tears it free.  Pietro falls to the ground, blood spreading from a mortal wound.

*Spoiler*
Show

There are two of the smaller beasts left on the causeway, and the larger beast.

----------


## Haval

There was no time to feel satisfied by that blow. Gabriele will do her best to to ignore the sight of Pietro dying in front of her and will instead go after the lizard that was trying to kill Severin.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Full Action - Charge
vs. WS 42 (+10 Charge) (+10 outnumber)
(1d100)[*82*]
Rerolled to a 5 in the ooc

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

Any Ulric's fury
(1d100)[*85*]
(1d10)[*9*]

Dodge as needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*30*]

----------


## rax

"Harman! Go help the others, we've got this!"

With Gabriele once more backing him up, Severin keeps pressing the attack, but his aim is off and he hits nothing but air.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with mace (1d100)[*67*], (1d100)[*75*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Outnumbering +10)
Damage (1d10+2)[*10*], (1d10+2)[*4*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*63*], (1d100)[*76*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*77*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*52*] vs. 41 (WS 31, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 10/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 2/3

----------


## LarsWester

*Wounds 13/13 FP 3/4*
Horrified in the giant lizard that just tore Pietro apart like he was a toy in the hands of over rough child, Harman stands stunned for a few seconds before Severin's call brings him back into the action.   At the halfling's words the Tall man springs into action running down the narrow causeway to join Zdenko and Marina against the two beasts at their end.   If they could eliminate the smaller one first than the three could team up against the larger one.  
Harman calls out to the others Marina and Zdenko finish off the smaller one.  I'll try to keep the monstrous one focused on me.  Harman whispered Verena watch over me. and started his attack on the giant lizard sword slashing wildly and torch waving. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*WS* - (1d100)[*61*] vs42 swing and a miss
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*13*]
*Parry* - (1d100)[*22*] Successful parry
*Torch* - (1d100)[*9*] still lit.

----------


## dojango

Harman runs up towards the big lizard, pushing past Zdenko and Marina, and takes a wild swing at it, but misses.  The big lizard hisses at him and flares out its jaw before it bites into Pietro's body, starting to drag it away.  Severin takes a few swings at the smaller lizard facing him, but can't quite close in safely.  Gabriele lands a weak blow on the beast's side, but the animal's scales absorb the impact.  The beast, angered and confused by the onslaught hisses and slides off the causeway back into the water.  At the edge of the causeway, near where the body of the killed lizard is, several extremely small lizards clamber out of the water and begin worrying at the body, trying to tear chunks out of it.  The last lizard on the causeway also slides off into the water and disappears beneath the water.  Marina and Zdenko stare wildly around.  "Pietro!  Pietro!" shouts Marina, while Zdenko mutters something like, "Morr's balls, what was that?"

----------


## Haval

'Keep the torches steady.' Gabriele will attempt to stop the big lizard dragging Pietro's body away. As long as there was some light perhaps she could convince it to let go.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Free Action - to drop sword and torch
Half Action - Ready Bow
Half Action - Shoot the big lizard

Vs. Bs 57
(1d100)[*15*]

Any damage (I think it has AP?)
(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## rax

"At last!" Severin mutters in relief as the smaller lizards abandon the fight. "Let's get that filthy beast for what it did to Pietro!" he shouts.

Hooking his mace back on his belt, he quickly unloops his sling, drops a stone in the pouch and snaps off a quick shot at the giant lizard.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Ready sling and "sheathe" mace.
*Free action:* Load sling.
*Half action:* Standard attack (1d100)[*80*] vs. BS 63 (-20 penalty if Harman is still in melee with the big lizard)
Damage (1d10+4)[*10*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*16*] vs. Ag 62

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 10/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

*Edit:* Spent an FP in the OOC thread. Roll to hit is now 25, and thus a hit even if Harman is in melee.

----------


## LarsWester

*W 13/13 FP 2/4 After this post*
Harman's hair is blown back against his face as the giant lizard hisses at him and clamps its tremendous jaws around Pietro's shoulders and starts dragging the corpse away from the fight.   Harman is stunned for a second until he sees an arrow fly over his shoulder and bury itself deep in the lizard's hide.   He also saw a stone from Severin find its mark against the beast. 



> "Let's get that filthy beast for what it did to Pietro!" he shouts.


_That settles it then.  The revenge for Pietro will be swift and white hot._  Harman thought as he surged forward with a yell. Marina.  Zdenko on me that thing dies now!
Harman charges towards the giant lizard slicing away with his sword.  Still brandishing the torch lighting up the giant beast as a target for his companions ranged fire. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure the situation but first spoiler is if it is as I read it.   That the lizard moved away from Harman on its turn. 
*Spoiler: Contigency1*
Show


Possible Parting attack on the lizards turn.
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*54*] miss
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*15*]
Full action Charge if possible
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*45*] +10% for charge. hit
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*13*]
FP for either a reroll or extra 1/2 action standard attack if the charge attack hit.  
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*43*] vs 52 if the charge attack missed as it is a reroll. miss
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*8*]


*Spoiler: Contigency2*
Show


If Harman was still within melee then the rolls would be the same except against 42 for all three rolls. 


Either way *ParryVs42* - (1d100)[*6*] Success and *Torch* - (1d100)[*93*] Torch out on a hit!

----------


## dojango

Gabriele drops her torch and shoots an arrow into the scaly hide of the beast.  Next to her, Severin flings a stone at the beast, hitting it with an audible thunk.  The beast tries to back away from Harman, who in his fury, charges at it and hacks away with his sword on the beast's scaly snout as it tries to drag away Pietro's body.  He sees blood fly, and the beast flinches in pain.  It raises its claws at him, and with a sudden movement, heaves itself back in the water with a loud splash, taking Pietro's body with it.  Harman can see its dark shape underwater swimming into the depths.  Behind Harman, Marina starts crying, while Zdenko lets out a loud yell as he kicks at one of the smaller lizards swarming over the body of its larger brethren.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman let's go a scream of impotent frustration after the giant lizard. Arghh! You cowardly freak get back here.  Fine run, but know the scales of Verena pursue you. 
He then turns to look at Zdenko and Marina.  When he sees Marina in tears he hangs his head as he walks back to rejoin the group.  His torch still spreading light throughout the chamber.   Unsure what words could bring comfort at this time he just puts a hand on Marina's shoulder as she cries.

----------


## rax

"Yeah, you'd better run! If we see you again, we're going to turn you into boots for a whole company!" Severin yells after the giant lizard. 

He then fumes silently for a moment before speaking again. "How is everyone doing? Marina, Gabriele? It looked like you both got bit hard by these monsters."

----------


## Haval

*'****.'* Gabriele swears in frustration. 'A little to the right and I could have taken the bloody things eye out.' Not that it would have mattered, but she would have felt better about it. 

'Marina...' Gabriele was at loss over what to say that would make anything better. If Marina assented she'll give the other woman a hug. To Severin, 'I've had worse.'

----------


## dojango

After a few moments, Marina shakes off Harman's hand and pushes away from Severin.  "I'm fine," she says.  "What are we doing?  Are we done?  Should we go back and tell them there's monsters down here?  What in the hells are they doing?"  To that, she spots the smaller lizards tearing into the body of the slain lizard.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman looks over at the myriad of little lizards feasting on the larger lizard.   To me it looks like a food shortage.  Those little guys are going to grow up to became big and nasty though.  Harman will fire his pistol at the crowd of little guys hoping the gunshot and impact will frighten the little lizards back into the water.

----------


## rax

"Hey now!" Severin yells at Harman when he fires his pistol. "These monsters may not be the only nasty surprises lurking down here!"

Once the echo of the discharge fades, Severin answers Marina. "If everyone else is alright with it, I'd like to press on to find out what's at the end of this causeway. We came here looking for missing people, and so far we haven't found any evidence of them at all."

----------


## Haval

On the missing, 'Maybe they're down there.' Gabriele points to the water. It was easy to imagine that there was a pile of bones around here somewhere.

Gabriele will bend down to retieve her torch. She'll keep her sword out. 'If we stay we try not to stay out in the open. I don't want to be suprised again. Then after maybe we can talk Tollares into coming back here with enough men to kill that thing.'

----------


## dojango

The smaller lizards do scatter when Harman fires the shot and disappear beneath the water again.  Everyone picks up their torches and relights them, if needed.  Once again the group slowly moves down the causeway towards the center of the cavern.  In a few moments there is an island rising out of the underground lake.  In the torchlight you can see two large statues standing at the edges of the causeway, with unlit braziers at their feet.  A short ramp goes up to the island.  At the top you can see a huge pile of mud and rotting leaves and branches, and you can see another of the massive lizards staring down at you from atop the pile...

----------


## Haval

'What do you reckon?' Gabriele says to the others while keeping one eye on the lizard ahead of them. 'Even if we can take it between us the problem is if any more of the big ones decide to show up.'

----------


## rax

"Could be a mated pair, in which case I'd guess there's only room for the two of them in here," Severin mutters while loading his sling. "If they're mates, then the other one was probably on a hunting expedition to feed this one. If we attack, the other one will probably turn up soon enough..."

"I don't like leaving these beasts alive, and I don't like not knowing if our missing slaves and guards ended up as lizard lunch, but we're not really here to clear this place of wildlife. There's still the southern passage in the entrance cavern to explore. I say we go back and check that out for now. If we draw another blank we can vote on whether to come back this way then."

----------


## LarsWester

I agree that most likely the larger two are a mated pair.  Pointing to the mound of mud, leaves and branches.  That has all the signs of a nest.  I think the first lot we fought may have been the remnants of a first hatch.   Those smaller lizards probably belong to a more recent hatch.  They will have to be dealt with to restore the mine to operational status but not necessarily now and not necessarily by us.  Maybe for more coin but we now know what might be behind the disappearance of the guards and miners.  Harman talks in a low volume to not prompt the nested lizard to move while also keeping an eye out for Pietro's killer.  I think you have the right of it Severin let's go check that other pathway and make a report.

----------


## dojango

As you retreat from the nest, you can see movement in the water.  Keeping eyes peeled, you can tell that some of the lizards are watching you.  But soon you reach the beginning of the causeway and make your way back up the stairs towards where you had come from.  By retracing your steps (and the marks on the wall) you find yourself in the cavern with the mushrooms and the dragon's teeth.  Following the passage to the south, it twists and turns and the ceiling gets lower and lower until Zdenko is practically crawling, and the others are not much better off.  Zdenko grumbles and says, "I will go no further.  Keep going if you must, but I won't get stuck down here."

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will keep her torch steady in case one of the smaller lizards decided to try anything. As it starts to get cramped she'll nod in agreement with Zdenko. 'He's got a point you know. Even if there's nothing dangerous down there there's no guarantee there's even room to turn round. I wouldn't want to have to crawl out of here backwards.'

----------


## LarsWester

Severin if you wanted to continue alone you could go further but I wouldn't judge you for pulling back with the rest of us tall folk.
Harman calls out from his hands and knees as he also has been crawling the last bit of the cramped tunnel.

----------


## rax

"I suppose it doesn't make much sense to think that any guards pressed through this way, but if I were an escaped Halfling slave, finding myself a hidey-hole where longshanks fear to tread would be top of my to do list. I'll keep going a bit further. If the tunnel opens up further along, I'll call back to you," Severin replies. Taking a brief moment to check that all his gear is properly stowed so as not to catch on any projections, he continues on slowly through the passage.

*OOC:* I'll keep going as long as Severin can still stand, unless that's going to put him waay ahead and out of voice contact with everyone else. Note that Severin stands a mighty 4'2", so he's like the tallest Halfling of his generation.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

Severin finds that he, too, will have to crawl to get much further forward. There isn't much danger of him getting stuck just yet, but he will need to crawl over through gaps in the rock.

----------


## rax

*Spoiler: dojango*
Show

Well now you've done it. Now I have to find out where this tunnel leads after all.  :Small Tongue:  

Did Severin have to start crawling at the same place as everyone else or has he moved forward and out of sight already?

Does this tunnel appear natural or could it have been made by the dwarfs or someone/sonething else? And is it a tight fit because it's partly collapsed or just naturally low/narrow? 


Severin grunts in dissatisfaction as the passage narrows. Worried about getting stuck, he removes his backpack and his shield before pressing on...

----------


## dojango

Severin could go a little further without crawling, but soon he found himself on his hands and knees, trying to keep the torch ahead of him and lit. After dropping his pack so it wouldn't catch on the rock above, he pushed forward for about fifty feet. The rock floor felt polished smooth beneath his hands and feet, as compared to the rough ceiling. The walls were not as smooth, more smooth at the bottom. The passage went slightly up, and at one point he put his hands in wet sand. As he looks down, right in front of his hands is a handprint. A little smaller than his. He then has to climb over a rock ledge that has worn grooves in its face. He can stand up there, and as he climbs over the ledge he sees natural light at the end of the passageway.

----------


## rax

_Maybe an old watercourse?_ Severin thinks to himself as he worms his way along the passageway. _And a way out..._ he speculates when he sees the natural light ahead. 

Holding the torch in his left hand, Severin draws his mace with the other and slowly makes his way toward the light, keeping an eye out for any further signs that anyone has passed this way.

*Spoiler: Perception test if needed*
Show

(1d100)[*1*] vs. Int 44

----------


## Haval

'I really don't want to have to follow him down there.' Gabriele mutters. _Maybe we should have brought more Halflings._

----------


## dojango

The exit to the passageway is covered with brush and spiny plants, although some of it seems broken aside. Severin emerges into the afternoon light and finds himself at the bottom of a sinkhole maybe 20 feet deep. The sides are steep and covered with brush and small trees, and the bottom of the hole is covered by loose sand. It looks like something or someone has torn up some of the spiny plants to eat. As Severin turns to look back at the entrance, which is almost concealed under the brush, he notices a pile of pale, almost translucent scaly stuff.

----------


## LarsWester

> 'I really don't want to have to follow him down there.' Gabriele mutters. _Maybe we should have brought more Halflings._


Harman shifts his feet waiting for Severin's return.  Gabriele I don't think we could follow him down there even if we wanted to.

----------


## rax

Severin stiffens at the sight of the scaly stuff. _More lizards?_ he worries. Carefully stowing his mace, he jabs the torch into the sand, pulls out his sling and loads it. 

He then slowly makes his way towards the scaly stuff to inspect it, all the while keeping his eyes peeled for any sudden motion.

*OOC:* The tunnel Severin came through wasn't big enough for a lizard like the ones that attacked us to crawl through, was it?

----------


## Haval

> Harman shifts his feet waiting for Severin's return.  Gabriele I don't think we could follow him down there even if we wanted to.


Gabriele will look at Harman and assess his size, 'Maybe. I don't want to get stuck down there, but it doesn't sit right waiting. I'd like to think Severin would have the sense to know when to come back.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shrugs his shoulders.  You've neen with him longer than I have.   He seems to be a perfectly reasonable fellow.   Honorable too.  He'll do the smart thing if his honor will let him.   At least that's my read of the little guy.   You might have further insight. Shall we say a prayer to Verena for him? Harman asks Gabriele as she seemed worried for her companion.

----------


## dojango

Severin cautiously looks around the passageway. The biggest of the lizards would not fit through it, but the ones that attacked first could probably wiggle through. Certainly the littlest ones would have no problem.  The scaly stuff is just that, shed skin. Severin doesn't detect any movement around other than the wind blowing through the bushes at the edge of the sinkhole.

----------


## Haval

> Harman shrugs his shoulders.  You've neen with him longer than I have.   He seems to be a perfectly reasonable fellow.   Honorable too.  He'll do the smart thing if his honor will let him.   At least that's my read of the little guy.   You might have further insight. Shall we say a prayer to Verena for him? Harman asks Gabriele as she seemed worried for her companion.


Gabriele looks sceptical, 'If you think it'll help. I feel like Taal himself wouldn't bother coming down here.'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman bends one knee and lifts his head up beginning to matter a common prayer to Verena. Mother Verena we beseech thee.   Let our eyes see the truth.  Let our ears hear the truth.  Let our feet carry us to the truth.   Let our minds reason out the truth still unrevealed.   With the truth known let us pursue justice with all our strength, mind, and spirit. Mother Verena we beseech thee thus.  Harman raises back to his feet gives a faint smile to Gabriele.  Can't hurt right?

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will mumble along with Harman's unfamilar prayer.'It couldn't hurt. Don't think I've ever met a Verenan before. Does she ever answer back?'

----------


## LarsWester

Harman smiles at Gabriele. Oh she answers.  Sometimes not as fast as you'd like or with the answer you'd prefer.  We often have our own ideas of Justice and own views of what it is True. You know I've been seeking to bring justice to a specific person so still waiting for that answer from Verena regarding that matter.  We'll see how the mother goddess answers in this case.

----------


## rax

Satisfied that he isn't going to be ambushed by a giant lizard right now, Severin turns to inspecting the sandy floor of the sinkhole, edging his way towards the nearest spiny plant that's been bashed open. While he's no tracker, he carefully studies the sandy floor to see if he can discern any halfling-sized footprints...or lizard-like ones.

----------


## dojango

As Harman prays towards Verena, Marina listens piously.  She says, "It is good, she is a light guiding us out of darkness.  May she lead Pietro through Morr's realms."  Meanwhile Zdenko amuses himself by drawing with chalk on the rock walls.  Severin spends some time examining the area around the sinkhole, but his tracking skills are not sufficient to determine what type of foot has walked or crawled through this area, only that something has passed through.

----------


## Haval

To Harman, 'So the Gods help those who help themselves? Maybe we should try and look for this man of yours to see if Verena's paying attention.'

----------


## rax

Frustrated in his attempts to figure out who or what came this way, Severin picks up his torch and makes his way back into the tunnel. Once he reaches the rock ledge, he calls out gently down the tunnel to the others. "There's a way out here, but I can't tell if anyone's made use of it. Found some shed lizard skin just outside, though, so maybe this is the way those nasty critters got inside."

"Gabriele! I could use your help checking for tracks. It's a tight fit, but if you leave your pack, cloak and any long weapons behind, I think you can make it," he adds.

----------


## Haval

'Remind me to teach you how to do that.' Gabriele will discard her larger gear. 'I'll go take a look if you're sure I can turn around. But you realise it's not always easy to find tracks even if they're down there?'

----------


## rax

"No need," Severin mutters. "When this is over, I'm going to make my living doing something less dangerous, like...I don't know...professional gambling?"

----------


## Haval

'Don't win too much and don't cheat openly. Sounds about right.' Gabriele will make sure she has a knife with her but will leave her larger gear behind. 'Harman. Can you look after my stuff? I am not going to be down there long.'

Assuming the others don't object Gabriele is going to gingerly try to see if she can even get through the narrow gap.

----------


## dojango

The tunnel is claustrophobic as she wriggles her way through.  She has to contort a little bit to get over a ledge and climb up, but once she does that the tunnel opens up again, enough for her to have space around her.  Soon she finds herself in the light of the outside again; she is at the bottom of a large sinkhole.  The sides and bottom of the hole are covered in brush and there are a few small trees here and there.

OOC:  Follow Trail roll for Gabriele to see what she can find out

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will do what she can to search for tracks.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Follow Trail vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*39*]
Last Fp if needed
(1d100)[*23*]

----------


## rax

When Gabriele drops down into the open tunnel, Severin indicates for her to keep quiet and then points out the handprint he discovered earlier. Motioning for her to follow him outside, he then quietly fills her in on his thinking while she studies the sinkhole for traps.

"Don't tell the others, but that handprint and the fact that you longshanks have to drop everything to make it through the passage makes me think that maybe some of the disappeared Halflings made it out of the mine this way, but I can't tell if they made it out of the sinkhole as well. Someone or something has been at these spiny plants as well - probably looking for something to eat. But then I found the lizard skin, and I got to thinking that maybe they eat plants too, you know?"

"Anyway, once you're done looking around, I want to have a go at climbing up the sides to see where we end up, but I may need help getting up and down again. Us Halflings are built low to the ground for a reason," he quips.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will do what she can to stretch when she's outside again. 'I'm all for escaping. It's better then staying down there with the lizards. But where are they going to go afterwards? Would they try to make it down the mesa in the dark? Or would they try to find a place to hide out in town?'

----------


## dojango

Gabriele heads out into the sinkhole and starts looking around.  Once Severin points out the tracks he's seen, she is able to get a better picture of what passed through here.  The lizards apparently come through here often enough that their tracks are all over the place.  Looking up the sides of the hole Gabriele can also see signs that a small figure passed through here, its hands and feet smaller than Severin's for comparison.  The figure seems to have climbed out of the sinkhole as there are broken branches and torn leaves that weren't made naturally.  It should be fairly easy for someone to climb out as long as they don't mind pushing through the occasionally spiny vegetation.  Gabriele estimates that this probably happened a week or so ago based on the condition of the tracks and the broken brush.  Some of the lizard tracks are fresher than that, perhaps made within the past few days.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman leaned against the cool stone wall of the mine system stretching his back.   It had been a while since he was in heated mortal combat like that against the lizards.   His stomach churned as his mind played over the lizard tearing into Pietro.   He looked over at Zdenko and Marina with sympathy.   He had lost companions before while serving in the River Wardens it was always hard dealing with the loss and the knowledge that it just as easily could have been you.   He struggled to think of any words that could bring comfort to the situation and decided there were none so he simply resolved to get them talking about something else.  Have you two been in the service of Arcadius for a long time now?  From what little dealings I've had they seem fair but could be harsh with discipline.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will point out the tracks to Severin.'Just got to pay attention. Other then the lizards I'd say whoever it was was definitely smaller then you. Maybe it's our girl.'

----------


## rax

"Just the one? I was hoping for clear signs that more of the slaves had found this way out. It's the only path I've seen down here where I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be followed," Severin replies glumly. "And I don't like the sound of the lizards passing this way regular-like. Makes this a dangerous path to try in any case."

Looking up at the top of the sinkhole, he makes up his mind. "Alright, I'm going to see where climbing gets me. Want to come or do you want to wait until I've gotten a look around?" he asks, heading over to where the small figure seems to have climbed out.

----------


## Haval

'Only one that I can see anyway. Maybe a week or so back. The lizards might just be up here to find whatever prey they can catch. I'd like to think we'll be able to see them coming if we run into any up here.'

Gabriele considers the climb. 'If you think you can make it up there I'll give you a boost. If I need to I'll follow you up but I don't want to leave the others alone down there for too long either.'

----------


## rax

"I don't intend to stay long - just enough to get the lay of the land so we can take a closer look once we've reported back. I'm thinking the best thing to do is to not let anyone but Harman know that it look like at least one Halfling escaped this way. Which means that we're looking at reporting back that there's man-eating lizards down here, and that they may be the reason slaves and guards have disappeared. Of course, the only way we'll know for sure is if we can shift them from their nesting places - if they've eaten anyone but Pietro, there should be items left behind to prove it," Severin explains, then turns to begin climbing out of the sinkhole. 

*OOC:* Does Severin need to make a Climb check?

----------


## dojango

Severin spends a few moments clambering up the steep sides of the sinkhole.  Debris and stones fall down behind him as he hauls himself up using roots and branches as handholds.  After a few moments he cautiously emerges, finding himself in the open landscape of the plains around the mesa.  The sinkhole is in a small depression in the ground, and to the south he can see the Inselberg rising out of the plains.  From where he is, however, it seems unlikely that they could see him back, if they were watching.  The mine is also likewise out of sight, hidden behind one of the shoulders of the mesa.

----------


## rax

Severin nods with satisfaction, then turns around and kneels to call down to Gabriele below. "Well, if I was trying to get away from Sol's place unnoticed, this is pretty much the best spot to come up unseen from either the Inselberg or the mine. If Myrtle came through here, the odds are on her side for making a clean getaway."

"You want to come up here and have a quick look around for tracks? If we wait till later, the wind and the weather may wipe them clean, assuming there's any left to begin with," he ventures his opinion.

----------


## Haval

'So maybe she's hiding out somewhere. Can't see her walking back to Stralwald though.' Gabriele will try to follow Severin up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Scale Sheer Surface vs. Str 35 / 2
(1d100)[*39*]

If she makes the Climb, Follow Trail vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*89*]

----------


## dojango

The climb up is not difficult, but there is some scrambling as she pulls herself up using roots and branches as handholds.  Some of this ends up scraping over the tracks leading up, and when she reaches the top she looks around for a little bit before realizing that the tracks in the open have faded away by the restless wind of the plains.  She searches for tracks in areas that might be protected or sheltered, but is not able to find any.  The sun is getting low in the sky by the time she stops searching for signs in the area.

----------


## Haval

'Nothing. Which might not mean very much depending on how far back it was. Maybe I can take a look around in daylight and see if there's any sign that someone's been living rough out here.'

----------


## rax

"Ah well, I already figured we'd have to be proper lucky to find a good set o' tracks up here. If you think it'll help to come back later, I'm all for it. For now, let's get back to the others and fill them in on the fact that the lizards seem to be coming and going this way. Then we'll have to decide whether to report back or take a stab at clearing those scaly bastards by ourselves," Severin answers Gabriele, then begins to make his way back down into the sinkhole. 

*OOC:* Unless Gabriele has other ideas, Severin's ready to crawl back to the others. He'll make sure to mess up the Halfling tracks in the sinkhole and most especially the handprint in the tunnel as he goes.

----------


## Haval

'If no one stops me looking I can see if Myrtle left a fire anywhere. If everyone thinks she's dead maybe no one's bothered enough to look for her.' Gabriele will relunctantly follow Severin back down, 'I don't want to leave the others too long. How long would anyone wait for us in a place like that.'

----------


## dojango

Marina and Zdenko look at each other and she rolls her eyes.  "He was a, you know, condotierri, and still wants to be.  If we wanted to play at soldiers, we'd do it, right?"  Zdenko grunts at that and she continues, "We've been with him for a few years now.  Haven't had too many problems with him, so we keep staying, yeah?  Better than striking out on our own.  It's better to run with a crew than on your own out here.  I gotta say, we just started running through here a few months ago and I don't really like this place.  Even Nirena is better than this."

Meanwhile, Severin and Gabriele return to the the rest of the group, with Severin dragging his knees through the tracks he'd previously spotted, effectively erasing them.  They squirm through the narrowest part and emerge into the torchlight.  Zdenko reaches down to help you stand up and grumbles, "You were gone a while, find anything good?"

----------


## LarsWester

Harman decided to push his luck with the two mercenaries.   In your travels in the Borders have you heard any whispers about a man calling himself The Drunken Weasel.  Real name would be Gerhart Lustig.   Harman proceeds to give a physical description of the criminal that led him to the Border Princes.  With Verena's help Justice will find the man no matter where he runs.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


*Gossip* - (1d100)[*89*]

----------


## rax

Severin dusts himself off before answering Zdenko. 

"Yes and no, is the best I can answer. The tunnel leads into a sinkhole and like I said before, there were clear traces of big lizards coming and going. Gabriele can confirm that - right Gabriele?"

"We didn't find anything certain to indicate that our missing guards or workers came through here, though. I'm guessing that no guards would have put themselves through the ordeal of crawling through there, and if some Halflings got out this way, then any tracks they left are gone now. So, our best guess is that any traces of missing persons are going to be found in the lizard nest we found earlier - that's the only place we haven't been able to search properly."

"So, what next? Do we give the lizards another go, or report back and let Sol's lot decide how they want to handle this?"

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will retrieve her gear. 'That's right. I take it no one has heard any stories about those things coming into town? If we're lucky maybe they only come up to hunt birds and the like.' To Severin, 'I'd say it depends on if we can find somewhere to fight those things where there's no chance of us being surprised again. And even then only if we're all agreed. Otherwise I'd assume Tollares has a few more lads on the surface who aren't doing much.'

----------


## rax

"I have a hard time believing we can get most of the lizards to oblige us by fighting where we have an advantage. One or two of the smaller ones, maybe, but the big 'uns probably won't budge from the nesting area unless they feel like a bite to eat," Severin ventures his opinion.

----------


## dojango

Zdenko shrugs and says that he might have seen someone like that hanging around in Nirena a few months ago, which could be plausible.  But the man didn't sign up with any caravans that he knows about, and had disappeared the next time Zdenko had gone through.  Harman had also passed through Nirena on his way to Bremcote, it was a strange place.  A small trading post built up in the ruins of a larger city.  Zdenko also mentions that some of the tribesmen accused Arcadius of goat-rustling.  Apparently goats and other livestock have been disappearing in the night lately.

As far as getting revenge on the larger lizards, Zdenko is all for it.  "We know they'll try to ambush us so we can be prepared.  If we let Sol's boys do the killing, they'll get first crack at whatever is hidden down there."  Marina, on the other hand, is against it.  "Can't loot anything if we're dead.  And besides, what is there gonna be in a lizard's nest?  Bunch of lizard crap and bones?"  She thinks the job is done and wants to go back and get paid.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman adds his two pieces of clank to the conversation.  I guess the main question is if Sol thinks we completed the mission and pays us or if he thinks we left the job undone and orders us punished for not completing the job.  I hardly know the guy but what's everyone else's read of the man?

----------


## Haval

> "I have a hard time believing we can get most of the lizards to oblige us by fighting where we have an advantage. One or two of the smaller ones, maybe, but the big 'uns probably won't budge from the nesting area unless they feel like a bite to eat," Severin ventures his opinion.


'I think they might follow me if I start shooting arrows at them. But if they want to stay there until I run out that's good too. Marina has a point though. I'd say if we do it we do it very carefully or not at all.'




> Harman adds his two pieces of clank to the conversation.  I guess the main question is if Sol thinks we completed the mission and pays us or if he thinks we left the job undone and orders us punished for not completing the job.  I hardly know the guy but what's everyone else's read of the man?


'He's a slaver.' Gabriele says simply. 'Maybe not a complete madman though. I'd like to think he'd still appreciate hearing about this.'

----------


## rax

Severin shrugs. "The job was to find out what happened to the guards and slaves. We haven't actually found any of them, but we did find man-eating lizards. Given that we haven't found any other signs of life, it's fair bet that the lizards are the ones that have been making Sol's people disappear. Remember, he started sending in the slaves all chained up - they wouldn't have stood a chance if the lizards found them."

"Anyway, if the lizards ate the slaves and the guards, there's likely to be some...indigestible...stuff in their nest. That would prove the theory, if Sol doesn't think our story sounds plausible. Bit if he wants proof and to be able to get back to digging, then it's in his interest anyway to send some people to help clear out the lizards."

----------


## LarsWester

Well we can decide this by a vote if all are in agreement to follow it's outcome. Harman suggests mildly.  I vote for seeing what Sol thinks of our news. 
 Maybe we can get further pay for coming back with more help.

----------


## dojango

Marina votes to go back as well.  Zdenko votes to attack the lizards.  "If a paymaster can screw you over, he will, you can count on that," he says, glumly.

----------


## Haval

'Even so, I vote that we go back. Maybe he'll see the sense in us bothering to come back and give an update. It's still better then if no one came back at all.'

----------


## rax

"Then it's settled. We report back and let Tollares decide what he wants to do next. If he stiffs us out of our pay, we'll deal with it when it happens," Severin says.

----------


## dojango

With the vote 4 to 1, the party heads back towards the surface.  There are a few guards waiting for you nearer towards the surface; they seem surprised to see you back alive.  It is evening by the time you make your way out of the mine and you are escorted out of the labor camp and up the path to the top of the mesa.  After a short hike by torchlight you are brought to Sol's hall and the guards usher you inside.  You are in a large room, lit by a few torches.  There are tables and benches for followers to sit at and a few servants are slowly making an attempt to push away some of the detritus from an earlier feast.  A few guards are lurking around in the corners, and Beauregard comes in through the front door a moment after you.  After a few minutes more, Sol strides out another door and heads over to you.  He is an older man, with a clean-shaven scalp and a short beard.  He is wearing an old, comfortable looking robe.  He takes a seat and a servant brings him a flagon and he says, "So you're the mercenaries who went poking around in the mine.  Find out what's happening down there?"

----------


## Haval

Gabriele answers flatly, 'There's a couple of really big lizards and their brood living down there. Looks like they ate your miners.'

----------


## LarsWester

As they did one of our number. Harman adds sorrowfully.

----------


## rax

"More than a couple, actually. Two really big ones and a bunch of smaller ones, but they were still big enough to do real damage. They've got themselves a nice little setup in a cavern with an underground lake. The nest is on some sort of island in the middle, and there's just the one causeway that goes there. They ambushed us from the water when we were going out to have a closer look and then one of the big ones dropped down on us from the cavern roof. They climb too, you see..." Severin elaborates. "Your foreman said the workers were chained when you sent the last lot in. If they met the lizards, the poor beggars never stood a chance - wouldn't even have been able to run..."

----------


## dojango

"Giant lizards, eh? I've heard of stranger things lurking in the depths, suppose we should be relieved. Beau, get a posse together, a score of men should do it. You lot, come back in two days to collect your pay. If your story holds true. You're dismissed." He waves you off and yawns. As the guards escort you out you hear him shout over to Beauregard, "Tell Herr Vorgrimler to come see me in the morning! I think we found what he was looking for!"

----------


## Haval

To Severin and Harman, 'Why's Vorgrimler interested in the lizards?'

----------


## rax

"Who knows? Tollares could have been speaking of something else that's got nothing to do with our business down there," Severin answers. "Though if it's related to this dwarfhold, then I suppose it's a mighty handy coincidence of timing that Sol's people should have found what Vorgrimler's looking for while we were down there scouting around."

"You want to sneak back in and see what Tollares' lot do with the information we delivered? If you're up for crawling through the sinkhole passage again, we can get in and out unseen."

----------


## Haval

'You mean after they've cleaned out the lizards? Not opposed but remember that I won't be able to see a damn thing down there without torches, which'll make it hard to hide from Tollares' boys. Could we try talking our way into letting us accompany them down there? Vorgrimler didn't seem very talkative when we asked him about it before.'

----------


## LarsWester

We can always try the thirst for revenge angle.   That we want to make the lizard pay for for taking one of our group.   Maybe they would let us go along.  Harman offers up with shrug of his large shoulders.

----------


## rax

"That could work, I suppose. Or maybe just suggest that it would be a good idea to have us along to guide them to where they need to go?" Severin answers.

----------


## dojango

While discussing this, you see the millstone inn across the square and head there for a night's sleep.  The proprietor takes you in, and lets you stay in the rooms you had used earlier.  It's been a long day and soon you find yourselves fast asleep.

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

You don't sleep well.  You have a very vivid dream of yourself standing amidst the bones from the mines, with an angry dwarf shouting at you surrounded by the bones.  He is shouting at you in what you assume is Khazalid, which you don't understand, and once the dwarf seems to realize you don't understand him, he gets even angrier, if that were possible.


You are woken by the sound of someone knocking heavily on the door of Harman's room, shouting for him to wake up.  You recognize the voice of Beauregard, who is loudly saying, "Wake up in there!  Rise and shine!  I need that powder I lent you, come on out!"

----------


## LarsWester

Shaken from his vivid dream during the nights sleep Harman jerks to a seat in his bed at the sound of Beauregard's calling.  He slides out of bed, grabbing the loaned pistol shots and powder.
Here you go with thanks Beauregard.  I ended be engaged closely right away so there was little cause for the pistol.  Are you part of the group going in to deal with those giant lizards?  One of the large ones snapped one of my group in half.  Watch out they can climb on the ceiling of the caverns down there and drop on you unexpectedly.  Say do you think there'd be some coin if me and mates tag along? 
I'd love to extract a bit of revenge for poor Pietro.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Charm* - (1d100)[*65*]
*FP* - (1d100)[*76*] if needed wow thanks dice.

----------


## rax

Severin is sound asleep but wakes from the knocking. Sitting up in bed he scratches himself distractedly and listens to Beauregard's raised voice. 

"Well, _someone's_ in a bit of a rush to get themselves killed," he mutters.

----------


## dojango

Beauregard takes the powder back, checks it, before slinging it over his shoulder.  He says, flatly, "I thought we'd hired you to deal with the problem, frankly, and the way I see it, goin' down as a guide is part of your original duties, not somethin' we pay extra for."

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is already awake and will stick her head outside the door of her room just in case Beauregard actually meant Harman harm.

----------


## LarsWester

Think someone misinformed you Beauregard.  Our contract was to uncover the problem.  Task completed there's giant lizards eating your workers and guards.   You want us to go down there again and deal with it.  I'm thinking that's worth some more clink but I suppose that Sol might see it differently. Harman says with a yawn.  When are you planning on heading out?

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will add, 'Better off those things die then they come up to hunt. I wouldn't have a problem helping out with that.'

----------


## dojango

"That's the spirit," chuckles Beauregard at Gabriele.  "We're leavin' at noon.  Meet us by the mine entrance and we'll head down.  Glad someone wants to help us get rid of whatever's down there."

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shakes his head at Gabriele when Beauregard leaves Was trying to barter a little coin for us but I guess its better that we are there then not there.  I just don't like a slaver thinking we work for free.

----------


## Haval

> Harman shakes his head at Gabriele when Beauregard leaves Was trying to barter a little coin for us but I guess its better that we are there then not there.  I just don't like a slaver thinking we work for free.


'Normally I'd agree, but I'd say there are other ways to get paid if Tollares feels like he owes us for helping out. Long as he pays us for going down there in the first place. At least this way we'll have some bodies to hide behind.' Gabriele would not be particularly bothered if the lizards eat a few of them first. 'If money is a problem though, maybe we could work something out.'

----------


## rax

Severin emerges from the room, absent-mindedly scratching his sideburns. "We're not getting paid for two days anyway, so it's not like we've got money to burn in the meantime. In any case, I'm sort o' curious to find out if our theory holds up. We haven't actually found any trace of either guards or slaves - them being eaten is just our best guess, remember?"

----------


## dojango

Shortly after, while you are eating breakfast, a messenger from Galeazzo finds you.  He tells you that Galeazzo has his half of the money for you down at the warehouse.  He also wants to hear how things went down in the mines.  Once you're there, he pays you your wages (ten crowns apiece) and sighs heavily.  "If it's not one thing, it's another.  Giant lizards, eh?  We've been pouring a lot of money into this operation.  Tell me, when you wandering around down there did the tunnels seem stable?  Would operations resume if we can clear out this nest of monsters?"

----------


## Haval

'They're probably living down there because the town's full of food. The good news is that if there's many more of the big ones we probably would have heard about it already.' Gabriele assumed that someone would have noticed if there were more of those things coming to the surface. 'The mine wasn't falling down if that's what you mean. The Dwarf tunnels are a mess and their lift isn't working anymore but it's safe enough if someone kills the lizards.'

----------


## rax

"We passed a lot of tunnels on our way down to where Tollares men had broken into the Dwarf caverns. I'm no miner, but I guess if the lizards are removed then there's nothing to keep Tollares from sending his workers down there again. As for the Dwarf tunnels, it didn't seem like there was much mining going on in there in the first place. There was one tunnel which I guess was a mine once, but it had collapsed and it didn't look like anyone had tried to clear it recently. All in all, unless there's more to the Dwarfhold than we managed to scout, my guess is that Tollares can't really expand his mining operation through there anyway."

----------


## LarsWester

I'll echo what Gabriele said the dwarfs had a lift but I think the mine came under attack years ago.   I believe the dwarf's collapse part of the mine to safeguard themselves.  They definitely damaged the lift to refuse easy access.  If some engineering minded folks got down there I think the blocks could be removed and the lift repaired.  But not sure how much those investments would cost nor what's beyond the blocked passages. Harman adds with a yawn.  He didn't get a good nights sleep with troubled dreams and Beauregard waking him early.  Oh yeah Sol's guys mentioned something about Vorgrimler being interested in something within the mines.  Not sure if it's the lizard's or what the lizards are nesting on.  But either way we intend to guide Sol's boys to the lizards and take a few shots of our own at the beasts.   There's some confusion over the what we were hired to do in the first place but I think we want to be there anyways so that's not really a concern.

----------


## Haval

'With more men there's less chance any of us get our arms chewed off. I'd say Marina and Zdenko didn't deserve it either. Not so sure about some of the guards here.' To Harman, 'We might be a little curious about whatever Vorgrimler's into as well.'

----------


## dojango

Galeazzo listens and nods.  "Clearing out those monsters is the next step.  Yes.  All I know is the dwarves abandoned this place many years ago.  Before any of us were alive.  They have no more claim to the place."  He sounds like he is trying to convince himself, and moves on.  "Let me know if you need anything before you head down and I will try to obtain it, if I can."

After you leave his warehouse, it is nearly time to head over to the mines.  Once you arrive, you see Beauregard trying to organize a posse of a score of men, while Vorgrimler and Jedidiah stand to the side, watching the chaos unfold into something orderly.  Also standing to one side, eating a roll and eying the scene is Gretchen Manglepie.  She spots you coming and saunters over.  With a grin she says to Severin, "Hey, it's the Imperial.  How ya liking Inselberg?  No place quite like it, I reckon."

----------


## Haval

To Galeazzo, 'You reckon the Dwarves might object to anyone poking around down there?'

Later she'll be keeping an eye out for Tick.

----------


## dojango

> To Galeazzo, 'You reckon the Dwarves might object to anyone poking around down there?'


He scowls.  "They seem to think that everything their ancestors touched belongs to them.  They ain't been around here for at least a century."

----------


## LarsWester

Harman leaves the sword he was using before with Galeazzo and straps the one of dwarven make in its place.  Between meeting with Galeazzo and the posse forming up to enter the mines Harman will pull Gabrielle and Severin aside and show them the ring he recovered from the mine. 
It looks valuable and I didn't really want to share any profits from selling it with Marina and Zdenko.  You two are a different matter.  I figure I've been with you a bit longer and actually trust you as much as you can trust someone you _met_ in the Border Princes.  What do you think it's worth?
Harman shows the both of them a gold ring with purple stones set in it before slipping it back into his coin purse and hiding his purse under his armor.

----------


## rax

> Also standing to one side, eating a roll and eying the scene is Gretchen Manglepie.  She spots you coming and saunters over.  With a grin she says to Severin, "Hey, it's the Imperial.  How ya liking Inselberg?  No place quite like it, I reckon."


 "It's as wretched a hive of scum and villainy as I've ever come across. So a lot like Altdorf, really. Just smaller, with more Dwarf tunnels and no Emperor," Severin answers with a nasty grin of his own. "Say, you're Tollares' chief scout - how come he didn't send you down to look for his lost lambs?"




> It looks valuable and I didn't really want to share any profits from selling it with Marina and Zdenko. You two are a different matter. I figure I've been with you a bit longer and actually trust you as much as you can trust someone you met in the Border Princes. What do you think it's worth?
> Harman shows the both of them a gold ring with purple stones set in it before slipping it back into his coin purse and hiding his purse under his armor.


 Severin let's out a low whistle. "I haven't the first clue, but it sure looks like it could fetch a pretty sum. Not here though - I'd be surprised if there's anyone in Inselberg with enough loose change to give us a fair price even if they wanted to," Severin replies. 

"By the way, have you given your new sword a swing yet?" he asks with a nod at the Dwarf weapon now hanging from Harman's belt.

----------


## LarsWester

> Severin let's out a low whistle. "I haven't the first clue, but it sure looks like it could fetch a pretty sum. Not here though - I'd be surprised if there's anyone in Inselberg with enough loose change to give us a fair price even if they wanted to," Severin replies. 
> 
> "By the way, have you given your new sword a swing yet?" he asks with a nod at the Dwarf weapon now hanging from Harman's belt.


Harman nods his head. I was thinking a piece like this might be of interest to your employer back in Bremcote.   I haven't tested in combat yet but it seems finely crafted.  The dwarfs usually made good stuff.   I might give it a go against those lizards down there.

----------


## Haval

> He scowls.  "They seem to think that everything their ancestors touched belongs to them.  They ain't been around here for at least a century."


'If they ever want me out of somewhere I'm happy enough to leave. Until then I don't see any harm in it.'




> Harman leaves the sword he was using before with Galeazzo and straps the one of dwarven make in its place.  Between meeting with Galeazzo and the posse forming up to enter the mines Harman will pull Gabrielle and Severin aside and show them the ring he recovered from the mine. 
> It looks valuable and I didn't really want to share any profits from selling it with Marina and Zdenko.  You two are a different matter.  I figure I've been with you a bit longer and actually trust you as much as you can trust someone you _met_ in the Border Princes.  What do you think it's worth?
> Harman shows the both of them a gold ring with purple stones set in it before slipping it back into his coin purse and hiding his purse under his armor.


'Oh I'm very trustworthy.' Gabriele grins. On the ring, 'That's pretty. I'd have to agree with Severin though. Maybe find someone who can give you a decent price for it if you're going to sell it on.'

----------


## dojango

Gabriele's comment seems to touch a nerve and Galeazzo says "Harm?  Harm in letting them have all the good mines just because they saw it a few hundred years ago?  This land is full of good, high quality ores and Tilea has just as much claim on it as anyone.  They abandoned the place and we're running it now, and they don't get to come waltz back here and take it all back..."

Gretchen says to Severin, "Oh, I don't do underground stuff.  I told Sol back when they opened the mines I wasn't goin' down there.  I mean, yeah, I guess I wanna see these giant lizards too.  But patrolling down there?  Count me out.  Although, I guess, those goat-herders been complaining about somethin' stealing from their herds lately.  If these lizards are doin' it then we got ourselves a culprit."

Gabriele looks around for Tick while they're near the mines, and she spots him at the far end of the compound, berating some workers who are dealing with the smelter.  He seems to be occupied with that, for now.

Harman hefts the sword, getting a feel for its weight and balance.  It is of best-quality make and has dwarven writing etched onto the blade.

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

As you examine the writing you have a memory of your dream, the dwarf shouting at you in his foreign tongue.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman is bored as the group gets organized he gives his new sword a couple of slashes at the air in front of him.     He mutters to Severin who is standing near by. It's a fine blade despite it's age. He shudders a bit while admiring at the blade's edge in the light of the tavern.  Then looking up and across the room to Beauregard he calls out Beauregard are we ready to go give them lizard brains a meeting with shot, arrow, bolt and blade?

*Spoiler: The Blade*
Show


Oh Harman hasn't forgotten the dream.  He just doesn't know what he can do about it.  He doesn't know dwarven or know anyone who does that is near enough to consult with.

----------


## Haval

To Galeazzo, 'Hey I'm with you. All I'm saying is they don't seem like the type you want to piss off without a really good reason. I've heard the stories.'

Outside the mine Gabriele will make a point of keeping others between herself and Tick whenever she can.

----------


## rax

"What's the trouble with going underground?" Severin asks Manglepie. "Is it these specific tunnels or being underground in general?"

----------


## dojango

Beauregard looks up suddenly at Harman and then sighs.  "Yeah, yeah, hold your horses.  We're just waiting on a few things.  Gods damn it, what took so long," he turns and snaps as he sees a man leading a few halflings over, pushing a cart full of supplies.  "Come on, come on," he shouts at the men.  "Grab rations, torches, rope, let's get moving!"

Fortunately Tick is busy with bossing around some of the slave laborers and he doesn't really pay attention to the commotion at the other side of the mine.  Gretchen turns to Severin and gives him a look and says, "It ain't natural bein' underground.  Not unless yer dead.  Gimmie the open air and sky, thanks."  She chuckles a bit and says, "Lookit these tall boys, gone all soft living in garrison.  Keep movin, sleep under the open sky every night, there's the life, eh Proudfoot?"

After a few minutes the crowd coalesces into some order.  Beauregard tells Harman to come up front with him, and lets the rest of you sort yourself out into some form of order.  "Lead on," he tells Harman.  "You know the way."

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will stock up on food and a fresh torch. If she hasn't already had the opportunity, she'll see if she can replenish her quiver.

If Harman was going to lead the way she'll stay close behind him.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman nods to Beauregard.  He turns back to address the mob Alright fall in by two or three.  He waits for the shuffling to die down.  If you're in the center of a three light your torch.   Your job is to keep the rest of us in light.  If your torch goes out Sol will see to an appropriate punishment.    The rest of you weapons at the ready.   Keep your eyes peeled.   Don't forget to keep an eye on the ceiling as well.   These lizards can climb and drop on you unexpectedly.  Alright after me. 

Harman will lead the posse down into the mines intent on heading directly to the large chamber with the causeway where Pietro died.

----------


## rax

> Gretchen turns to Severin and gives him a look and says, "It ain't natural bein' underground.  Not unless yer dead.  Gimmie the open air and sky, thanks."  She chuckles a bit and says, "Lookit these tall boys, gone all soft living in garrison.  Keep movin, sleep under the open sky every night, there's the life, eh Proudfoot?"


 "Eh, I'm partial to soft feather beds myself. Camping under the open sky is a dangerous business back home - there's bandits, Beastmen, and worse in the woods. The more time you sleep outside, the more chances you have of running across something that wants to eat you," Severin replies with a shrug. "Maybe it's different down here though?"

When the posse moves out, Severin sticks close to Gabriele and Harman. When he thinks no one else can hear, he whispers furiously: "Someone want to tell me why _we're_ the ones in front?"

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is on the lookout for side tunnels and the like that might allow one of the bigger lizards to show up unexpectedly. It was hard not to glance at the ceiling as well. Her shield is out.

At Severin's comment she'll glance back at the posse to assess how well armed they looked. 'Would like to think I could hear one of the big ones if it's interested enough to get closer. I'm going to drop back once we get closer to the big cavern.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Perception vs.Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*4*]

----------


## dojango

"Feather bed?" says Gretchen with surprise.  "Didn't realize you were a toff back north.  What're you doing out here?"

The large group heads back through the caves and tunnels towards where the lizard nest was.  As you go through the room of bones, Vorgrimler stops and starts looking at the bones, and the walls, and sifting through debris until Beauregard politely reminds him that they are hunting beasts and need to keep moving.  Harman points the way to the down staircase and the party starts heading down the stairs.  Once again you see the underground lake and the causeway stretching out into the darkness.  Vorgrimler pushes his way to the front and says with awe, "Watercrypts..."

Beauregard is less impressed, and has one of his pistols drawn, and is scouting intently for signs of the lizards.  Even checking the ceilings, per Gabriele's warning.  Gabriele spots the animals moving around in the water, just at the edge of sight, and points them out.  They don't seem to be willing to approach the large crowd of people.

----------


## LarsWester

Alright let's press on to the nest.  Yesterday one of the largest lizards was resting there. On your toes everyone.  They may all charge at the same time as we approach the mother.
Harman will start out towards the lizard nest he has the dwarven sword drawn and his shield out.

----------


## Haval

> Vorgrimler pushes his way to the front and says with awe, "Watercrypts..."


Gabriele is close enough to pick up on that. 'Is someone buried here? I don't suppose you speak Dwarfish Herr Vorgrimler?'

At the sight of the lizards she will try dropping back among the posse. Gabriele was mindful of Severin's point, but if these men had any sense they should be more worried about the lizards then using them as shields.

----------


## rax

> "Feather bed?" says Gretchen with surprise.  "Didn't realize you were a toff back north.  What're you doing out here?"


 "Didn't say I slept in 'em _all_ the time," Severin grins. "In the Empire, most proper roads have coaching inns. They may not have feather beds for everyone, but when you're riding for the Messengers' Guild, you can usually get a bed and mattress instead of having to sleep in the taproom - and in my view, even that's better than sleeping in the woods."

Down below, Severin straps on his shield and loads his sling before jostling his way in among the posse. If the lizards come at them, he has no intention of bringing up the rear.

----------


## dojango

Vorgrimler responds to Gabriele, "Hmm?  Yes, I know a little dwarvish.  Khazilid, as they call it.  This place was named 'Arelmomuz' in their tongue.  'Watercrypts' in ours.  They are a very literal place; I suspect this is where they buried their dead."

Slowly the group pushes down the causeway towards the center of the cavern.  The small hill rises out of the waters, with steps carved out of the rock.  As you approach, you can see the bulky form of one of large lizards atop the muddy pile.  It is looking down at you, and it starts hissing.  Then from the sides, and from the upper ledges of the island, you hear the sounds of multiple lizards hissing at you...

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception tests, I guess?

----------


## LarsWester

Harman puts a hand up to halt the advance of the posse along the causeway and signals for them to quiet down.   This hissing of the lizards was new and must be their response to a threat whereas before Harman and his companions were viewed as food.   Harman waivers between having his pistol out or keeping his sword at the ready.    Deciding that it might be best to get the one pistol shot off before the lizards close with the men Harman secures the dwarven sword and readies his pistol with a shot then grabs a hold of his shield again.  Now armed with the pistol and shield Harman strains to hear anything above the hissing lizards.  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*PerceptionVS61* - (1d100)[*16*] 4 Degrees of Success!

----------


## Haval

> Vorgrimler responds to Gabriele, "Hmm?  Yes, I know a little dwarvish.  Khazilid, as they call it.  This place was named 'Arelmomuz' in their tongue.  'Watercrypts' in ours.  They are a very literal place; I suspect this is where they buried their dead."


'It's a tomb? Then I can't see them being into us picking around down here. Maybe we get points for clearing out the pests.'

On the causeway, Gabriele is naturally alert for another ambush. 'Every one stay close.' She wants to use her bow but didn't want to get jumped on while she was doing that.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*81*]

----------


## rax

"Get ready to fight," Severin warns the longshanks surrounding him. "And keep your eyes peeled - there was another of those big 'uns when we came through here."

*Spoiler: Perception test*
Show

(1d100)[*52*] vs. Int 44

----------


## dojango

Gabriele's hearing is overwhelmed by the echoing sounds in the cave, and she can't tell where the hissing noise is coming from.  Harman, on the other hand, spots at least six of them, clinging to the rocky ceiling above the island, hiding in the ledges and crannies.  Beauregard shouts out for the men to get ready, and then mutters, "Where's that damned noise coming from?" as he sweeps the area with his pistol.  Up ahead, the bulky form of the lizard looms out of the darkness.  It lowers its head and opens its jaws, showing a mouthful of jagged teeth.

----------


## rax

Severin stays inside the press of the men, not yet ready to risk being caught outside the protection of the longshanks.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will wait for the big one to get closer. *'Watch for the second one.'* She's alert for the possibility that another one was approaching them from behind or from the cave roof.

----------


## dojango

The beast seems to become enraged that the intruders are not responding to its display of territorial dominance, and it suddenly charges into the pack, teeth snapping and tail thrashing.  Beauregard shouts out a warning as he manages to duck under the tail, and with a loud bang his pistol goes off as he tries to keep his footing as the beast pushes past him.

----------


## LarsWester

There's many of them above us! Harman shouts as the giant lizard charges.  Harman can feel the heat of the creatures breath as his shield catches the lizard's bite before it's jaws could rend his flesh.   Harman aims his pistol at point blank range and fires at the creature echoing Beauregard's own retort.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half action Ranged Attack
*BSvs39* - (1d100)[*76*]  not sure on the timing of this shot.
*Damage* - (1d10+4)[*8*]
*Impact* - (1d10+4)[*11*]
Free action drop pistol
Half Action Ready dwarven sword.

----------


## Haval

If there was no one in the way Gabriele will dart closer to slash at the thing's head. She just had to avoid getting knocked off the causeway.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Full Action - Charge

vs. WS 42 (+10 Charge bonus) (+10 Outnumbered?)
(1d100)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d10)[*10*]

More Perception just in case
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*100*]

And see Dodge roll in the ooc

----------


## rax

Seeing the big lizard launch itself at Beauregard and Harman, Severin quickly whirls his swing about his head and launches a couple of stones at the oncoming monster.

*Spoiler: Initiative and actions*
Show

*Initiative:* (1d10)[*7*]+Ag 62

*Full action:* Swift attack with sling (1d100)[*35*], (1d100)[*31*] vs. BS 63
Damage (1d10+4)[*5*], (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*41*], (1d100)[*17*]
(1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*10*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*2*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*37*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## dojango

Two sling stones fly past Harman as he points his pistol at the beast, and strike it squarely.  He fires off his pistol a moment later.  It narrowly misses, and suddenly the beast is on him.  Harman manages to fend off the attack, and by his side Gabriele lands a telling blow with her sword on the creature's scaly hide.  It roars in anger and defiance as it tries to clamp its jaws on Gabriele, who easily avoids it, but then it strikes a vicious blow at Harman as it swings its tail at him...

Severin is caught up in the press of men as they jostle and shout in surprise.  The beasts higher up on the cavern ledges suddenly launch themselves, spreading their arms and legs and gliding quickly towards Sol's thugs.  The man next to Severin, a tall rangy sort who's been smelling of wine-sweat and unwashed clothes, lets out a loud scream and then a splash as one of the creatures hits him and drags him down into the water.  Further down the line there are other shouts as well.

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Round 2 Wounds 11/13 Fortune 3/4*
Harman armed with his new sharp dwarven blade slashes back at the enormous lizard on the causeway attacking him and Gabrielle.  Gabrielle we need to kill this thing fast. he yells as he is too slow with his shield and his left arm gets battered with the thing's tail.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full action Swift Attacks
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*18*] not sure if dwarven blade is BQ or not?
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*12*] this is to front leg I believe.
*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*70*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*10*]
*ParryVS52* - (1d100)[*55*] fails to parry 2 wounds after armour and toughness.

----------


## Haval

'Trying.' Gabriele is mostly too busy to reply. She'll try to attack from the opposite side to Harmon but she doesn't want to go too far and risk falling off. Swiming in chainmail seemed like a terrible idea.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered?)
(1d100)[*77*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*13*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*25*]
(1d10)[*7*]

See second roll in the ooc thread
5 damage on the lizard's head

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*58*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*75*]

----------


## rax

Seeing that Harman and Gabriele are dealing with the biggest lizard, Severin turns his attention to the smaller ones. Grabbing another two sling stones from his pouch, Severin aims for the closest of them and looses two quick shots at it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with sling (1d100)[*30*], (1d100)[*75*] vs. BS 63
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*], (1d10+4)[*10*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*96*], (1d100)[*59*]
(1d10)[*6*], (1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*37*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*9*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## dojango

The man in the water starts thrashing violently, his screams echoing around the cavern.  The big lizard manages to evade Harman's blow, and then swings his tail at to the side.  There is a loud thump and with a sudden yelp, Beauregard tumbles into the water by the causeway.  The lizard then hisses at Harman and tries to clamp down on him with its huge jaws, but with a whiff of rotten stench, they snap closed too short.

Gabriele's blow scratches the beast's hide, but doesn't draw blood.  Her hunter's instincts can see the maddened rage in the creature's eyes; a wild beast fighting to defend its nest.

Severin spots one of the dark shapes attacking the man in the water, and sends two stones at it.  One of them connects with a hit, but the creature keeps going.  A few of the thugs, armed with crossbows, also shoot into the water at the swimming beasts, with several bolts going home.

----------


## rax

Severin mutters in annoyance as the second stone misses, but loads his sling again and continues loosing stones at the lizards. This time he's more careful, and both shots are on target, but the water blunts their power.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack with sling (1d100)[*7*], (1d100)[*56*] vs. BS 63
Damage (1d10+4)[*6*], (1d10+4)[*9*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*92*], (1d100)[*96*]
(1d10)[*8*], (1d10)[*8*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*80*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*7*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 11/13 Fortune 3/4*
Yekes! Harman exclaims as he narrowly avoids the creatures snapping jaws.  He continues to harry the large lizard with his dwarven steel.  Sparing but a second to glance in the splashing Beauregard's direction. 
*Spoiler: Preemptive Defense Rolls*
Show


*ParryVs52* - (1d100)[*65*] with shield.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele has no problem trying to finish off the creature. If they couldn't manage to drive it away somehow a predator this large was too dangerous to leave alive. While it was distracted trying to bite Harman she'll do her best to drive her sword through the lizard's neck.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


FP:2/3

Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*93*]
-FP used to reroll to a 2 in the ooc

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*14*]
(1d10)[*7*]

(1d10+3)[*5*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d10)[*6*]

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*12*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*53*]

----------


## dojango

Harman's powerful swings are right on target, but the beast manages to twist out of the way at the last second.  In retaliation, it snaps its jaws down again at him, this time drawing blood as it it bites at his side.  Meanwhile, Gabriele lands a few blows on the creature, but they glance off its thick hide again, and she easily avoids the powerful blow of the tail aimed at her head.  Harman spots Beauregard getting his bearings and moving further along the causeway into the darkness of the cavern.

Severin slings a few stones at the swimming lizards.  The one he hits turns and hisses at him, and dives under the water.  The man in the water yells out some more and starts swimming back towards the causeway, as one of the thugs on dry land throws a rope towards him.

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 8/13  Fortune 3/4 Initiative 50+7*
Harman cries out in pain as the giant lizards teeth pierce his armor and sink deep in his shoulder.  Verena guide my blade that all may see truth. he prays as he again brings his new dwarven sword to bear against the creature stabbing and slashing away.   Hoping that the creature is not as successful in dodge his blows this time.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolled attacks and damage in OOC thread.  Both hit.
First one for 23 damage as it was an Ulric's fury Verena's Justice.   Second one for a weak 7 damage.  Really hoping for a failed dodge from lizard face.

----------


## rax

"Yeah, swim away, you overgrown toad," Severin mutters as the lizard dives to avoid his sling stones. He continues his barrage at any lizard in sight, but keeps a nervous eye on the water in case the diving lizard is trying to swim closer while under water.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Free action (I assume):* Perception check (1d100)[*65*] vs. Int 44
*Full action:* Swift attack with sling (1d100)[*69*], (1d100)[*94*] vs. BS 63
Damage (1d10+4)[*14*], (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*50*], (1d100)[*56*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*3*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*74*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*21*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## Haval

_How do I even hurt this thing?_ Gabriele wonders as her blow seemed to bounce off it's hide. She'll do her best to smack it in the head to keep it from biting Harman again.

*Spoiler*
Show


FP:2/3

Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*22*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*13*]
(1d10)[*10*]

(1d10+3)[*4*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d10)[*5*]

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*18*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*83*]

----------


## dojango

The beast lunges at Harman and for a moment its throat is exposed.  Harman launches a vicious stab at it but it manages to twist out of the way at the last moment.  Distracted it snaps its teeth at him and swings its tail at Gabriele but doesn't come close to either of them.  Meanwhile, Severin spots a ripple in the water and hits it squarely in the eye and it breaks in half... before realizing it was a floating piece of wood.  The second stone hits the water with a splash.  Two of the thugs clamber down the side of the causeway and help pull the swimming man out of the water.  He staggers up, bleeding from a few wounds on his legs and side.  Further down the line, there is a shout and then a splash as another man is suddenly knocked down into the water.

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 8/13  Fortune 3/4 Initiative 50+7*
Harman swears in frustration as he his deadly thrust with the sword is deftly dodged by the giant lizard.  He grunts as he continues to press the attack against the lizard. Damn this beasts thick hide and quick feet.  Garbrielle did it get it's jaws on you, yet?   I want to see it bleed damnit.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action = Swift Attack
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*100*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*6*]
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*40*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*10*]
*AnyVJConfirmVs52* - (1d100)[*29*] *Damage* - (3d10)[*9*][*7*][*7*](23)

----------


## rax

"Sigmar's balls!" Severin curses beneath his breath. Seeing no immediate target in the water, he tries his luck hitting the big lizard, aiming as carefully as he can in the chaos of combat.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Aim for +10 BS on next attack
*Half action:* Standard attack with sling (1d100)[*6*] vs. 53 (BS 63, Aim +10, Shooting into melee -20)
Damage (1d10+4)[*10*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*9*]
(1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*28*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*46*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## Haval

> Damn this beasts thick hide and quick feet.  Garbrielle did it get it's jaws on you, yet?   I want to see it bleed damnit.


'Not yet. It's slow. Just keep hitting it.' Gabriele will do what she can to keep on the opposite side from Harman.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



FP:1/3

Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*98*]
FP to a 19 in the ooc
(1d100)[*97*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*12*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d10)[*7*]

(1d10+3)[*8*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d10)[*8*]

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*61*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*8*]

----------


## dojango

Both Harman and Gabriele manage to draw lizard blood with their swords, and then Gabriele manages to block the thrashing tail with her shield.  The lizard does manage to gnash at Harman with its teeth, however.  Severin also threads a stone between the two combatants and hits the beast as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*66*] dodge,(1d100)[*36*] to hit Harman for (1d10+4)[*12*] dmg, (1d100)[*5*] to hit Gabriele for (1d10+4)[*11*] dmg.

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 8/13  Fortune 3/4 Initiative 50+7*
Catching the giant lizards powerful jaws on his shield, Harman laughs at Gabrielle response.  And Verena be praised for that!  If this thing was quicker I'd be finding my weight in her scales presently. Harman notices that the creature is starting to bleed from some of the strikes.  Good news Gabrielle it bleeds which means we can kill it.  Harman continues his attacking of the lizard hopefully that his next few blows land more cuts and scrapes through the thick hide of the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift Attacks
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*36*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*11*]
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*23*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]

----------


## rax

"I think we're wearing it down!" Severin encourages Harman and Gabriele. "We _are_ wearing it down, right?"

Dropping another sling stone into the sling pouch, he waits for another opening and looses the stone at the monster.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Aim for +10 BS on next attack
*Half action:* Standard attack with sling (1d100)[*7*] vs. 53 (BS 63, Aim +10, Shooting into melee -20)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*63*]
(1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*90*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*79*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## Haval

_Oof._ Gabriele grunts with the effort of keeping her feet. 'Maybe we should see if it wants to leave?' The possibility of getting behind it had occurred to her but at the same time she really didn't want to get knocked into the water while she was wearing mail.

*Spoiler*
Show


FP:1/3

Full Action - Swift Attack

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*41*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*6*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d10)[*9*]

(1d10+3)[*12*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d10)[*2*]

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*65*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*69*]

----------


## dojango

Harman and Gabriele's swords continue to prick at the beast, and Severin sends a stone bouncing along its hide.  With an enraged roar, it suddenly charges forward, using its powerful tail and head to try and send people sprawling.  It charges down the causeway, its massive size taking up most of the space, and it runs through the mob, sending men flying into the water.

*Spoiler*
Show

opposed strength test at -20 to try and stop the beast, otherwise a straight agi test to avoid being knocked down as it charges along the causeway, causing havoc.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will try to get out of the lizard's way.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ag test vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*45*]

----------


## LarsWester

Harman toward the front of the beast sees its muscular legs twitch differently.  Gabrielle I think it is attempting to flee.  Harman looks back a the band of ruffians and toughs he's led down here to fight this monster lizard.   Through the crowded causeway he sees Severin reloading his sling.   An overwhelming sense of duty causes he's nerves to harden and he sets himself against the charging giant beast.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Well let the dice decide what he was going to do and it's opposed strength checks.
*Svs30* - (1d100)[*93*]   I'm probably going to throw a Fortune point at this but let's see what it is first.

----------


## rax

The lizard is big, but Severin is far enough away to easily see it coming. With a little flourish of his cloak, he easily sidesteps the beast when it closes on him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Agility test (1d100)[*5*] vs. Ag 62

----------


## dojango

Gabriele tries to get out of the way of the charging lizard, but the weight of her armor unbalances her and she tumbles into the water.  Harman, in a moment of boldness, tries to stop the beast, but with a twist of its massive head, he goes sprawling down and is lightly trampled before he tumbles into the water.  Severin lightly evades the charging beast and finds himself crouching down by the edge of the causeway next to Gretchen, who looks at him with wild eyes as she fumbles for an arrow.  The beast manages to grab one of the men in its jaws as it goes, who lets out a brief scream before the beast dives into the water, dragging its victim with it.  "What is that thing," Gretchen hisses.  "We gotta get out of here!"  A few more men are in the water, shouting as they try and clamber out.

*Spoiler*
Show

Harman takes (1d10)[*4*] damage reduced by toughness as the beast runs him over.  It is now in the water, in the dark.  You can still see a few of the 'smaller' ones, who are merely alligator sized.

----------


## rax

"Make for the island then! We'll be no more surrounded there than here, and we'll have some space to form up and help each other out!" Severin answers Gretchen.

*OOC:* Gretchen's here? I got the impression she definitely wasn't going into the mines?

----------


## Haval

Gabriele has swam in a lake near her home town before but hasn't really had any reason to bother since she was a child. After most likely dropping her shield she'll do what she can to get a hand on the edge of the causeway and maybe pull herself back up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Fortune 0/3

Swim test vs. Str 35 / 2
(1d100)[*98*]
Fortune point if needed
(1d100)[*22*]

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 8/13  Fortune 2/4 Initiative 50+7*
As the giant lizard runs Harman over the tall man topples off the causeway and into the subterranean lake.  Harman starts splashing around attempting to get back towards the causeway and scramble back up.  He hears the cries and splashes as several of the others are forced into the water.  
Gabrielle are you okay? he cries for his companion on the opposite side of the causeway.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I rolled an initial swim test in OOC thread.   Not sure if it was required.   If it is here's a fortune point reroll.
*SwimVs25* - (1d100)[*13*]

----------


## dojango

The beast finishes its charge and turns around.  It hisses again and slaps its tail in the water.  The boom echoes around the cavern and a few of the other lizards join in the chorus.  The noise is deafening and disorienting.  Gretchen and Severin scramble towards the island and head up the stairs towards the island, away from the lizard.  The island is a raised platform with four massive statues of dwarves seemingly holding up the ceiling.  At their feet are four large stone biers covered in dwarvish writing.  Three of the biers have weapons being held by smaller statues at their other end, the fourth bier has a statue but if it had a weapon it is missing.  The area surrounded by the biers is full of a huge nest of mud, sticks, and assorted bones.  A few much smaller lizards, perhaps a foot or two long, scurry away as they approach the area.

Down in the water by the causeway, Harman, Gabriele and a few men struggle out of the water.  They are all almost in the dark, most of the men have dropped their torches into the water or they have been trampled out by the lizard.  There is one near Gabriele, sputtering, half in a pool of water.  Further down, over the din, someone shouts out, "Herr Vorgrimler?  Where are you?  Grab my hand?" and from the other direction you can hear Beauregard shouting out, "Get me some powder gods damn it.  Harman, where's your powder?  Shoot it!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Gretchen doesn't usually patrol the mines, because it sucks and she hates it, but she wanted to come down and see the lizards because it was an unbelievable story.  Harman, when you reach down to your powderhorn give me a luck roll:  1 it's dry, 2 it's wet.

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wound 8/13 Fortune 2/4 Initiative 50(+7)*
Harman one hand pushing him up on the causeway the other reaches towards his powderhorn.   He feels the water pouring away from the horn as he pulls his waist out of the water. 
No good Beauregard!  I also took a swim powder is wetter than a sewer rat. he shouts back pulling himself upright.  He tightens his grip on the dwarven sword.  Looks like the halflings are make a defensive stand on the island!  To them if you can! he tries commanding over the racket of lizard tails slapping the water. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


After standing up and checking his powder if Harman has any remaining 1/2 actions he'd use them to move towards Gretchen and Severin.

----------


## rax

"Keep your eyes open, and don't forget to look up!" Severin admonishes Gretchen. "We don't want them things dropping in on us unannounced!"

"I'm going to have a quick look around and see if I can find something that burns. The longshanks need the light to be any use," he adds, before doing a quick search of the island for anything that could be used to make torches or a fire.


*OOC*
Perception test if necessary: (1d100)[*47*] vs. Int 44

BTW, I have Severin as having one Fortune point left. How often did we say we would recover them?

----------


## Haval

> Gabrielle are you okay? he cries for his companion on the opposite side of the causeway.


'Not drowned yet' Gabriele calls back. Once she's out of the water she'll help the man next to her onto the causeway. She still has her sword but with the lack of light this could be very bad indeed. *'Anyone got a torch?'*

----------


## dojango

One of the men takes Gabriele's hand and she hoists him up out of the water.  Unfortunately as he struggles over the edge of the causeway, a pool of water spreads out from him, dousing the sputtering torch.  In the sudden darkness there is a lot of shouting and screaming.  Meanwhile Harman makes his way towards the stairs and heads up there as the lights go out.  He sees the four stone biers, the statues, and the huge mess of the nest in the center.  Severin, thinking quickly, picks up a large bone, probably a human femur, that is relatively intact.  There are also some torn and extremely foul rags which he can wrap around to make a crude torch.  Now to try and light it in the darkness...

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

When the lights go out, Harman also sees the dwarf from his dreams, lunging out at him with outstretched arms, as if to try and choke the life out of him.  Fear test!

----------


## rax

Severin lays down the makeshift torch on the ground next to him and fumbles around in his backpack until he finds his tinderbox. With practiced strokes, he begins striking the flint against the firesteel to make sparks...

*OOC:* Is a characteristic or skill test needed?

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will tell the man she helped out of the water to stay close and gingerly head towards the nearest light. Her sword is still up and she's expecting to be attacked at any moment.

*Spoiler*
Show


Rolling just in case

Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 if Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*100*]

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman*
Harman had reached the top of the stairs and was taking everything at the top the stone biers, the statues, the nest when the only light in the area someone's torch was extinguished.  
*Spoiler: Dojango*
Show


I failed the fear test in OOC so not sure what happens next. Just wanted to post something IC but not sure what happens so I'll let you take over here.

----------


## dojango

A weak light is kindled at the top of the stairway.  Down on the causeway, Severin can make out the group of men, some are panicking, some struggling against the littler beasts, and the large beast is at the end of the causeway.  In front of it is a man, who has his arms spread out, as if to keep the beast from passing him.  Gabriele sees none of this, to her the light looks as if it is as blinding as the sun.  She then sees two figures tumble down the stairway and land in a rough heap right in front of her.

Harman, for some reason, turns and runs away from Severin, colliding with Beauregard who is just climbing up the stairs.  There is a shout of "What the blazes?" and the two of them fall down the stairs, hitting each one on the way down.  It hurts.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d10)[*5*] damage, less toughness but not armor

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman Wounds 7/13 Fortune 1/4 Initiative 57*
Harman lands on his butt on the causeway body still shaking with fear.   He rubs his right elbow where it had impacted the stairs with a loud thud.  He turns to see Beauregard in a heap at the bottom of the stairs as well.   Slowly he stands up and offers the man a hand up to his feet.   Didn't know you were so close behind me.   Why don't you run up to the halflings up there?  I'll help the others make their way up.
With that he tightens his grip around the ancient dwarven sword and his shield looking down the causeway to see where he could offer the most assistance.

----------


## rax

Lifting his makeshift torch as high as he can, Severin calls out to the men and his friends on the causeway. "Everyone! To me! Follow the light and regroup on the island!"

"Gretchen! See if you can make more torches or set some of those sticks in the nest on fire!" he hisses to Tollares' scout.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is almost tripped up herself as Harman and Beauregard land in front of her. The light made her less tense. It wasn't much but it wasn't as if she was going to develop actual night vision down here. She will swing round and look back into the dark before edging her way backwards. *'Can anyone see it?'* Unless the big lizard had fled into the water it was bound to still be out there.

----------


## dojango

From atop his vantage point Severin sees the biggest lizard dive into the water and submerge.  The man standing at the end of the causeway is then dragged away towards the cavern exit by a second man.  Beauregard turns away from Harman and starts shouting out at the men on the causeway and a few of them form a ragged line at the base of the stairs.  A few of them don't listen and are still attacking the smaller beasts in front of them, and a couple more seem paralyzed with fear or indecision.  Gabriele can't see much in the dim light, she doesn't see the biggest lizard although there are two smaller ones on the causeway.

Behind him, Severin hears Gretchen say in surprise, "Eggs!  There's flippin eggs in here!  Shoulda known!"

*Spoiler: Harman*
Show

Harman feels an unearthly chill from atop the stairs and sees the form of a ghostly dwarf drifting down the stairs...

----------


## rax

"_Of course_ there's flippin' eggs! It's the monster lizard's nest!" Severin calls back. Slinging his shield on his back, he fumbles a stone into the sling pouch and keeps a sharp eye open for the mother lizard.

"Everyone! The big one just dove back into the water! If you stay on the causeway, it's going to pick you off one by one! Get to the island and _stand together_!"

----------


## Haval

The eggs did mean something to Gabriele, 'It's why she's so pissed off.' Coming here might have been a mistake. *'Everybody leave the little ones and get to the light.'*

----------


## LarsWester

Quickly up the stairs men.  To the light!   Form a line at the top!  More torches once you are at top!  Harman is calling out orders to the men on the causeway before turning his gaze back up the stairway.  His mouth hangs open and he stammers loudly.  Begone! Why do you torment me so!?!

----------


## dojango

The men begin to assemble on the stairs, weapons drawn.  There are fifteen me leftt, and Beauregard brings up the rear.  Well, almost.  "Get movin'!" he shouts down at Harman.  Harman stares up the stairs as if he had seen a ghost, ignoring what's behind him.  The ghostly figure lurches down the stairs, only to wink out of view as it reaches the bottom of the stairs.  

Meanwhile, behind Severin, the light brightens as Gretchen starts lighting crude torches.  "****!  What's that?" she says in some surprise.  Gretchen points down into the murky water on the other side of the island from the causeway.  The island you are on rises out of the water gently, such that the massive skull of one of the lizards rests gently at the water's edge, standing taller than a man.  Huge ribs also jut out of the water behind it, and the cavern continues off into the darkness.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman stands at the bottom of the stairs leading up to the lizard's nest as Sol's men rush by him up the stairs.  Every time Harman steals a glance at the stairway the horrifying visage of the raging ancient dwarf is closer.  Every time Harman quickly turns his gaze back down the causeway looking for the lizards on the stones or in the water.   Finally as Harman pushed one ruffian up the steps and turns to the stairway again the ghost is right in front of him before it winks out of existence.   Harman still terrified but now unimpeded in his ascent bounds up the stairs to the gathering crowd at the nest and where the number of torches were growing.  The tall man was still shaking when he got to the top and looked around.  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolling 2 perception checks one for noticing lizards and one for the top of the stairs.
*Perception* - (1d100)[*94*] vs 61 
*Perception* - (1d100)[*66*] vs 61

----------


## rax

"That's _good_ thing - means that even the big ones can be killed," Severin tries to encourage Gretchen while scanning the water for any sign of the biggest lizard.

*OOC*
Perception check (1d100)[*10*] vs. Int 44

----------


## Haval

> His mouth hangs open and he stammers loudly.  Begone! Why do you torment me so!?!


Gabriele is close enough to register that, 'I need you not to lose it. Wait till we get out of here if you have to.' She's also looking for any sight that the biggest lizard was still here. At the sight of the rib cage, 'That's a big boy. Feel like it would have trouble getting down here.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 if Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*85*]

----------


## LarsWester

A shaken Harman struggles a nod towards Gabriele stammering Sure you got it. 
Lose my mind later, not on your watch.  He'd be fine now that the nightmare ghost had vanished.  _What did it want with him anyways?_

----------


## dojango

The water is dark and murky and the light reflects off its surface madly.  Gabriele, distracted by Harman's panic attack, is looking in the wrong place to see it, but Severin spots a huge dark shape under the water moving quickly towards the island.  It will be there in mere moments.

*Spoiler*
Show

Severin can take one turn since he spots it, then it will be back!

----------


## rax

"Over there! The big one's coming at us under the water! Everyone in position and hit that monster when it shows its ugly face!" Severin shouts pointing at where he thinks the lizard will make landfall. Whirling his sling, he envisions where his shot will hit when the beast shows itself.

*OOC:* Assuming we're considered to be in combat right now, Severin will move (if necessary) to the best spot from which to sling at the beast and then end his turn with an Aim action.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will move towards where Severin was pointing and try to make out it's shape in the water.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman makes note of the top of the platform the smaller statues and the missing weapon.   There is not time for further pursuit down his line of thinking as the Severin shouts warning that the larger lizard is coming up the side of the platform.  Harman tightens his grip on the dwarven rune carved sword and his shield.   Steadying himself to meet the charge of the enormous beast and trying his best to forget the statue and the ghost for the time being.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Does the statue with the missing weapon bear any resemblance to the ghost troubling Harman?
*Perception* - (1d100)[*67*]  vs 61
Harman is taking the Delay action to do a standard attack if the lizard gets within striking distance.

----------


## dojango

Gabriele spots the shape just before it surges out of the water and starts trying to clamber up the side of the platform.  It isn't quite as agile out of the water and trying to climb up the rocks, and it makes it near to the top of the platform where it roars and opens its jaws wide as it spots the intruders.

Harman glances briefly at the little statue but it's hard to say if there is a resemblance, while the fine craftdwarfship has withstood the test of time, it is very dark and the area is coated in mud and grime, and there is also an angry lizard trying to bite your arm off.

----------


## rax

"Oh! That's IT! I've had just about enough of you, you overgrown windbag!" Severin curses the lizard as it roars. As he speak, he unleashes a precisely aimed sling stone at the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Standard attack with sling (1d100)[*61*] vs. 73 (BS 63, Aim +10 carried over from previous round)
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*]
*Half action:* Move to get the best field of fire he can against the lizard for his next shots
*Free action:* Reload sling

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*99*]
(1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*64*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*5*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 1/3

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will get her shield up and try to meet the lizard as it came towards her. To the others, *'Try and get behind it. And don't get knocked in the water.'* If she gets the chance she'll try to hit it in passing.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Longshot command test to make people pay attention to her
vs. Fel 32 / 2
(1d100)[*18*]

Full Action - Guarded Attack
vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered) (-10 Guarded)
(1d100)[*62*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*11*]
Any Ulrics
(1d100)[*96*]
(1d10)[*6*]

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour) (+10 Guarded)
(1d100)[*95*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield) (+10 Guarded)
(1d100)[*22*]

----------


## LarsWester

Harman hears the giant lizard's roar and it shakes off the remaining shroud of fear.   As Gabriele said plenty of time for a nervous breakdown later.   Cursing his wet powder Harman joins a line of Sol's toughs shield out and dwarven rune-carved blade in his hands.  The old riverwarden had taken more than his fair share of blows from the giant creature so he sought the safety of numbers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Harman is going to standard action move and standard action delay an attack until the giant lizard comes within melee.  
*Parry* - (1d100)[*81*] if required.

----------


## dojango

The giant beast surges over the edge of the platform and lays into the ragged line of men in a fury.  With gnashing teeth it tries to grasp onto someone, but the man gets out of the way.  The man next to Gabriele is not so lucky, and he is suddenly thrown back into the water as the beast hits him squarely with its tail.  There is a sudden shout and then unnerving silence.

Severin is rewarded for his patience and his shot by spotting a large gash in the beast's side, but Gabriele is not so lucky and not able to land a telling blow.  She sees another man land a blow stoutly on the creature's flank, but it bounces off the scales, leaving scarcely a mark.  Harman spots an opening and is able to make his attack...

----------


## LarsWester

Harman lunges forward slashing away with _his_ new dwarven sword.  Form a line men. Attack as one.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*WSvs42* - (1d100)[*22*] Plus some outnumbering bonus not sure what's appropriate. *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*11*]

----------


## rax

Severin quickly reloads his sling and lets loose another stone, trying his best to find a clear shot now that the others are attacking the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Aim +10
*Half action:* Standard attack with sling (1d100)[*94*] vs. 53 (BS 63, Aim +10, shooting into melee -20)
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*]
*Free action:* Reload sling

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d10)[*10*]

Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*82*] vs. Ag 62
Pre-emptive Parry if second attack (1d100)[*38*] vs. 51 (WS 41, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 11/12
*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 2/3

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will go back to trying to hit it in the face. As long as she wasn't getting knocked into the water maybe they could tire it out.

*Spoiler*
Show


Full Action - Swift Attack

First Attack
vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*11*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]
Any Ulric's
[roll]1d100)[/roll]
(1d10)[*4*]

Second Attack
vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*97*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]
Any Ulric's
[roll]1d100)[/roll]
(1d10)[*8*]


Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*83*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*81*]

----------


## LarsWester

With Gabrielle attacking the lizard's face Harman moves to attack it's flank lunging and slashing away with his dwarven sword.  Harman keeps his shield ready to block any counter attacks from the lizard. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action=Swift Attacks
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*10*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*12*]
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*74*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*9*]  Miss!
if required *UlricsConfirm* - (1d100)[*27*]*Damage* - (3d10)[*1*][*6*][*10*](17)
*ParryVs52* - (1d100)[*30*] if needed

----------


## dojango

The beast is getting weaker.  Its movements are sluggish and labored, and although its thick hide protects it somewhat, more blows rain down on it.  Gabriele chops at its head, leaving a deep gash, and it swings its head and attempts, weakly, to bite at Harman.  But it is too slow, and he side-steps it and neatly drives his sword deep into the beast's head.  It shudders for a few seconds and then flops over on its side, bleeding massively from its wounds.   The only sound left is echoing moans and light screaming form the wounded men... the giant lizard is dead.

----------


## rax

"Haha! Yes!" Severin exults, pumping his fist in victorious relief. "Gabriele! Harman! You okay? How about a roll call? Who's still with us?"

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will take a moment to lean on her shield to catch a breath, 'I'm ok...barely.' The lizard wasn't getting up after it had taken a sword through the head. 'Didn't this thing have a mate?'

----------


## LarsWester

Being reminded about the other giant lizard Harman makes a quick scan of the cavern from their lofty position.   Trying also in the dark to pick up how many of the medium sized creatures remained.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Perception* - (1d100)[*57*]  Perception is 61 so if no negative modifiers that's a success.

----------


## dojango

Harman looks over the body of the beast that he's just slain.  After a few moments he realizes one thing... that it doesn't have the wounds on it that he had inflicted the day before.  Looking around nervously he can still see a few of the medium sized lizards swimming around in the lake, snarling and fighting over their latest dinner.  They seem to be staying away from the causeway and the nest for now.  

Meanwhile, Beauregard shouts out at the men to start some sort of roll-call.  After a few moments, he counts five missing men, including Herr Vorgrimler and his bodyguard.  There are also five badly wounded men will probably live, assuming they get the chance to recover from their wounds.  "What a mess.  What a gods-damned mess.  Herr Vorgrimler!  You out there!" Beauregard starts shouting.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman stands up from inspecting the beast turning to Gabriele.  This is not the one we faced yesterday or they heal incredibly fast.  There's no sign of the wounds I gave yesterday.
Turning to face the nest.  How many eggs are in there?  I'm sure Sol is the kind of man who would appreciate getting those eggs whole and finding someone to tame the creatures if possible. 
Am I wrong Beauregard?  Should we smash 'em or find some way to carry 'em off?  For now I suggest we regroup here.  Is anyone capable of seeing to the wounded?

----------


## rax

"If it's not the one that attacked us yesterday, it's a good guess it's the one that was hissing at us from the nest. So yes, the mate is still out there - there's no way you wounded it bad enough to kill," Severin says.

----------


## LarsWester

Right I agree so keep your eyes sweeping for it.  It is out there somewhere.  Now that there is a break in the action the pain from the lizard strikes hit Harman.  I'm going to sit down.  That beast struck me more than once. He stabs the giant lizard corpse with his dwarven sword.

----------


## Haval

To Harman, 'It's probably out looking for food. Which means it might show up here again at some point.' Gabriele will lean against the nearest rock. 'Are we in any state to do that again?'

----------


## LarsWester

Gabriele Harman looks up at the woman with a wince of pain. right now we are in the best defensive position possessing the high ground.   The mate might choose to attack us here at the nest or some of the smaller ones might come back. At least here we can see them approaching and brace for their assault.   Unless they are an intelligent lot that can plan a massive assault I think we catch our breath here.  Tie up our various wounds and decide what to do with these creature's eggs. Do we attempt to bring them back to Sol for some reward or smash them here and now?

----------


## rax

"Don't much care about the eggs, but I would like to confirm if this beastie is responsible for the guards and workers who've gone missing," Severin interjects. "And if the other big one doesn't turn up soon, we're going to need to decide when we're going to leave this island. It's a good strongpoint, but there's only the one way out that we know of - the same way we got here," he notes.

With that, he moves closer to the nest to see if he can discover anything that looks like human remains...

----------


## Haval

'Fair enough. Better we fight it here then we meet it in the tunnels.' Gabriele looks towards the wounded. 'No objection to taking the eggs with us but we might have to carry anyone who can't walk themselves.' She'll force herself to get up and go over to Beauregard, 'You think Vorgrimler made a run for it?'

----------


## dojango

Beauregard swears for a moment and says, "I don't know, I fell in the drink and didn't see much until this lout..." he points at Harman, "fell on me.  Sol will be pissed if he's dead.  I don't know what to do with the eggs.  Make em' into omlette, probably."

Severin searches the nest for a few moments and turns up a mess of splintered bone and torn cloth.  A lot of the fragments are mixed in with the creature's droppings, so it is not entirely easy to tell what species they belonged to, but there are pieces of rotting fish, scraps of goat hides and some torn bits of leather armor and clothing.  There are also some metal trinkets in the nest.  Severin picks up one and Beauregard looks at it.  "Looks like Gerhard's medal he was always wearin'.  Guess that answers what happened to him..."

Behind you, you can hear the men looking in awe at the statues and the bones of the lizard that dominate the far side of the island.  Also you hear someone say, "Hey, lookit this axe?"  And then a moment later, "I saw it first, give it here!"

----------


## LarsWester

Harman feeling a little offended by Beauregard chooses to ignore the man's insults at this time.  I suppose that explains the recent loss of the miners and guards then. he says in reply to the finding of Gerhard's medal.  He looks towards the two men arguing over a found axe.  Beauregard better get your men in order before they start killing each other over found ancient secrets.  As he's saying this Harman's thoughts return to the statues and the missing weapon near one of them.   He shudders as he recalls the dwarven specter of his dreams and a few minutes prior.  The weapons be cursed I tell you. Handle at your own peril.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele swears in turn at Beauregard's assessment, 'Whether he's dead or not it'd be a hell of a thing to have to track him in the dark.' Nevertheless, she will go to take a look to see if she can find any sign of fresher tracks or of a body being dragged out of one of the exits to the cave. 'One of you give me some light. But be careful where you step.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Follow Trail in case there's any really obvious tracks
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*40*]

----------


## rax

"Careful, Gabriele! Don't go on the causeway by yourself!" Severin called out.

*OOC:* Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought that Vorgrimler was last seen near the other end of the causeway? Seems dangerous to go looking for tracks by your lonesome...

----------


## dojango

There is a clang as one of the men drops the axe.  Beauregard gives Harman a dirty look and says, "Jes' grab everything and we'll show it to the boss when we get back."  The men look at each other and none of them seem to want to pick up the weapons.  Gretchen picks up the weapon and takes the two others and wraps them in a coat.  "I ain't afraid of no curse," she grins at Harman and Severin as she does so.

Gabriele moves to head down the steps but nobody follows.  She can see movement in the water but the bodies floating, both human and animal, are being quickly torn apart and are unrecognizable from the shore.

After a few moments, Beauregard then says, "I think we're done here, yeah?  Let's get moving..."

----------


## rax

Severin nods, makes sure his shield is firmly strapped to his arm, and picks up his makeshift torch. "Let's stick close together, eh?" he mutters to Gabriele and Harman when he thinks no one is listening.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman shrugs his shoulders at Beauregard's glare. It's your sleepless nights. 
Hope you speak Dwarven.  Harman is still sitting on the ground catching his breathe and nursing his wounds.  Severin we either take those eggs or we smash them.  Can't have any more of these giant lizards being born.   I think we might try to take one back for Sol. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Can you describe the size of these eggs, are they larger than a chicken egg?  Could Harman fit one in his backpack?  Harman is going to wait to be the last off the nest platform and he will return the sword to the stature that didn't have a weapon when he got to the top and draw out his normal sword.

----------


## rax

"Smash 'em, or burn them if we can," Severin agrees.

----------


## Haval

'Curse or no curse, we got other things to worry about at the moment.' Gabriele chooses to be practical. On the eggs, 'Normally I'd leave something like that alone, but I don't think anyone should have to come down here and do this again at some point.'

----------


## dojango

The eggs are large enough that it takes two hands to hold it.  They feel solid, but not solid enough to place in a backpack unless you don't mind a huge mess.  A few moments shows that there are about a dozen eggs clustered together in the center of the nest, and it takes a few swift blows to reduce them to a bloody, yolky mess.

The rest of the mob starts heading across the causeway and back towards the stairway leading up.  With Gabriele, Severin and Harman taking up the rear.  As Harman places the sword back on the statue, he sees, just for a moment, an image of a ghostly dwarf picking a ghostly sword and fading into the darkness.  But then, out of the corner of his eyes, he thinks he sees ghostly forms emerging from the coffins... and then darkness again, as the light of the torches starts fading in the distance.

----------


## rax

"I'll be sorry if Vorgrimler didn't make it. He seems like a decent enough fellow," Severin confides in the others as they make their way to the stairs. "But once we're topside, I'm going to hit the sack, collect our pay and steer well clear of any dwarven ruins for a while."

----------


## Haval

'And it's not just the lizards. If you can't see all you have to do is take a wrong turning and get lost down here.'

----------


## dojango

It takes a longer time to climb up the stairs from the watery crypts, with the wounded being supported by their comrades.  Eventually you find your way back to the central pit of the mine.  There is some shouting as they push their way past the slave laborers, yelling at them to move out of the way.  As the wounded men are slowly helped up the long ladders towards the surface level, you start to notice that there are maybe a score of halflings clustered around the small tunnels leading to the ore veins.  They are not working, they are just watching coldly.  They seem to reserve their coldest scowls when they see Gretchen and Severin. When Severin makes a brief eye contact with one of the older halflings in the crowd, he slowly and deliberately spits on the ground.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will catch Severin's attention and gesture towards the other Halflings. 'Should we have left them to it?' she'll say quietly. She wasn't against letting the lizards eat Beauregard and the others if they could avoid going down with them.

----------


## rax

"I'm not sure. Maybe there's more than one of 'em found a way out through the dwarven tunnels, and now they're worried that Sol's people will have a free run of the place again. Or maybe they just don't like to see another Halfling working for Sol," Severin mutters back so that no one else can hear.

"Those are some mighty frosty looks we're getting," he later points out to Gretchen. "Any idea what that's about, other than them not liking the look of two Halflings helping the man that's keeping them here?"

----------


## LarsWester

Harman continued to lag at the group's rear as they passed the mining halflings.   He noted the sour looks and reflected that these were the slaves that Sol had been forcing to be down here.   They would now once again be forced to work long hard hours under the ground.   There was good reason for their disdain.  He would have to speak with Severin and Gabrielle in private when they reached the surface.

----------


## dojango

"Eh?"  Gretchen hands the bundle of weapons to one of the men climbing the ladder.  She turns and scowls back at the halfling slaves.  "Get back to work, Riverhopper!" she shouts.  "If you ain't movin, yer fallin' behind!"  She scoops up a chunk of rock and throws it hard at the old halfling.  He grunts in surprise and pain as it hits him.  A few of the human guards emerge and start shouting as well, and the miners turn and shuffle slowly back into the darkness of the mining tunnel.  The old halfling is the last to leave the central cavern.  Gretchen doesn't wait, though, she turns and climbs back up the ladder muttering about fresh air.

Once you emerge, blinking into the sunlight, you can see Beauregard talking with Vorgrimler and his bodyguard.  Beauregard is clearly relieved to see them safe and and presumably sound, although Vorgrimler looks pale and shaky while Jedidiah has a bandage wrapped around his arm.

----------


## rax

"Riverhopper? I think I've heard that name before. One of the local clans?" Severin asks Gretchen innocently as they continue the ascent from the mine.

----------


## LarsWester

Herr Vorgrimler happy to see that you found your way back safely.  Those creatures proved very deadly.   We killed one of the larger one but it's mate is still down there.   Quite a few of their offspring as well.  Harman greets the survivors when noticing them standing next to Beauregard.

----------


## Haval

> "I'm not sure. Maybe there's more than one of 'em found a way out through the dwarven tunnels, and now they're worried that Sol's people will have a free run of the place again. Or maybe they just don't like to see another Halfling working for Sol," Severin mutters back so that no one else can hear.


'Wasn't like we could not fight off the lizard.' Gabriele mutters back. 'Maybe we can make it up to them.' She'll grimace at the rock thowing but can't exactly intervene. She'll follow Severin out of the mine.

----------


## dojango

Gretchen scowls and says, "Right bunch of bastards.  My sodding in-laws.  If ya see them, give them a kick from me, alright?"  She starts reciting a litany of complaints, but stops when you reach the surface and spot Vorgrimler.

Vorgrimler nods at Harman and says, "Sometimes the best course of action is to run for it, your friends know that lesson well, as I recall.  I am glad that the beast was slain, if that was the female guarding her nest, perhaps the others will move elsewhere for their hunting.  If the way is safe now, perhaps I can return and examine the beast?  I would like to bring a specimen back to the university.  What else did you find down there?"  He spots one of the soldiers carrying the bundle of weapons and asks to take a look at it.  He picks up the axe and examines it carefully, tracing his finger over the dwarven runes.  "Interesting.  An antique.  I would be happy to purchase it off you as a souvenir..."

"Hold on.  Talk to Sol about it," interjects Beauregard.  "And nobody's goin' down there again today, we gotta figure out what to do about it if there's more of those big beasts lurkin' around."

----------


## Haval

To Vorgrimler, 'You're not wrong, but it seems a bit dangerous when you're that far underground. How did you know you wouldn't meet another one of those things on the way out?'

----------


## LarsWester

When Harman sees the Vorgrimler inspecting the ancient dwarven weapons he waits until Beauregard leaves before seeking Vorgrimler alone.   I must warn against the ancient weapons I fear them cursed I found one and took it as my own for a time.   I was visit by a dwarven lord ghost.   If you speak their language perhaps you'll fare better than I did with reasoning with the spirits.  I tried warning Sol's men but it only angered Beauregard.

----------


## rax

> Gretchen scowls and says, "Right bunch of bastards.  My sodding in-laws.  If ya see them, give them a kick from me, alright?"  She starts reciting a litany of complaints, but stops when you reach the surface and spot Vorgrimler.


 "Bad marriage, eh? Sorry to hear that," Severin commiserates. "And the old one? He someone important in the clan?" he asked.

----------


## dojango

Vorgrimler looks chagrined for a moment and says, "Ah, I did not think of that, only that it was best to flee...  better the danger unknown then the one in front of you with terrible teeth and jaws, eh?"  To Harman he says, "The dwarves have their secrets, but I did not think such dark magic was one of them, are you sure that you saw a spirit?  Come, tell me..." there is a thud as the soldier carrying the other weapons drops them and backs away, looking pale and making the sign of the evil eye.  Vorgrimler continues, "perhaps it would be best if we discussed this later?  Meet me at the Millstone tonight, I'll treat you to dinner and you can tell me what you saw."

Gretchen says, "The geezer is my husband's uncle, I think.  Waleran.  Wish I'd gotten my mother-in-law instead..."  She grabs Severin's arm.  "C'mon, let's ditch these guys and go get drunk."

----------


## Haval

The notion of a Dwarf ghost has Gabriele glancing back towards the mine in case she can she anything. To Harman, 'That was what you were scared of wasn't it? You handled it better then I would of. You think it was mad at us for trespassing?'

----------


## LarsWester

In a hushed voice to Gabriele. Last night I dreamed I was visited by a Dwarven spirit that screamed to me in an incomprehensible language I can only assume is dwarven.   Thought it was  strange but no more troubling than the usual nightmares.   Until as I approached the nest where those statues were the spirit from my dreams charged right at me.   Damn near ruined my trousers.   Fell off the ladder and crashed into Beauregard.   I now fear for what may happen with all of these other looted weapons.  in an even soft volume he adds I returned that sword I found and hopefully that's the end of it.

----------


## rax

Severin gives Gabriele and Harman an apologetic shrug and then allows himself to be dragged off by Gretchen. "Catch you later," he mouths silently.

----------


## Haval

> In a hushed voice to Gabriele. Last night I dreamed I was visited by a Dwarven spirit that screamed to me in an incomprehensible language I can only assume is dwarven.   Thought it was  strange but no more troubling than the usual nightmares.   Until as I approached the nest where those statues were the spirit from my dreams charged right at me.   Damn near ruined my trousers.   Fell off the ladder and crashed into Beauregard.   I now fear for what may happen with all of these other looted weapons.  in an even soft volume he adds I returned that sword I found and hopefully that's the end of it.


'If he's actually mad at us for even being down there we can't do much about it now. I don't suppose they have a Morrite Priest around here somewhere?'

----------


## dojango

Severin finds himself led by Gretchen away from the mesa into the surrounding scrubland.  As they walk, she gives Severin a rambling account of her unpleasant marriage and shoe-leather divorce.  She has a lot of negative things to say about the personal and intimate habits of the Riverhoppers, life in Stralwald and the Southern Ranges generally.  After a short walk Severin finds himself in a sheltered dale where the halfling scouts have made a camp.  There are a few tents and a campfire where a few of the scruffy-looking halflings are roasting some birds.  They give Gretchen and Severin a knowing grin.  Gretchen mostly ignores them and pulls Severin into her tent and she rummages around a pile of clothes and belongings before pulling out a bottle.  She pulls out the cork and takes a long pull before handing it over to Severin.  "Good stuff, from the boss's private stores.  All the longshanks that come and scrape before the boss bring him some ta curry favor.  He don't miss a few..."  The wine packs a heck of a punch.

*Spoiler*
Show

If there's any information you'd like to get out of Gretchen about Sol or Northdale or the area in particular, let me know, she is in a chatty mood.  But she does seem to want company for the night.


Gabriele and Harman find themselves ignored by Beauregard once Vorgrimler heads out.  With the hard stares of the guards behind them, they leave the mine behind.  A few hours later they head up to the Millstone Inn to meet with Vorgrimler.  True to his word, he has the old woman bring out warm bowls of stew and bread to everyone, as well as mugs of pulque.  "I have been thinking about what you said," he tells Harman, "The clans of dwarves are as different from each other as the nations of men are, much as they would deny it.  I think the dwarf-lords of this region believed that they need to be buried with what they used in life... craftsmen their tools, warriors their weapons, and the like.  Their caste system persists even in death..."

*Spoiler*
Show

If there's any information you'd like to get out of Vorgrimler about Sol or Northdale or the area in particular, let me know, he is willing to talk.  He does want Harman to tell him everything about the apparition he saw.  If there's anything else you two want to do in the afternoon as well, let me know, and if Gabriele wants to do something else, let me know.

----------


## rax

> Severin finds himself led by Gretchen away from the mesa into the surrounding scrubland.  As they walk, she gives Severin a rambling account of her unpleasant marriage and shoe-leather divorce.  She has a lot of negative things to say about the personal and intimate habits of the Riverhoppers, life in Stralwald and the Southern Ranges generally.  After a short walk Severin finds himself in a sheltered dale where the halfling scouts have made a camp.  There are a few tents and a campfire where a few of the scruffy-looking halflings are roasting some birds.  They give Gretchen and Severin a knowing grin.  Gretchen mostly ignores them and pulls Severin into her tent and she rummages around a pile of clothes and belongings before pulling out a bottle.  She pulls out the cork and takes a long pull before handing it over to Severin.  "Good stuff, from the boss's private stores.  All the longshanks that come and scrape before the boss bring him some ta curry favor.  He don't miss a few..."  The wine packs a heck of a punch.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> If there's any information you'd like to get out of Gretchen about Sol or Northdale or the area in particular, let me know, she is in a chatty mood.  But she does seem to want company for the night.


 *Spoiler: @dojango*
Show

*OOC:* Well, Severin pretty much walked right into that one.  :Small Big Grin:  He'll take one for the team and do his best to keep Gretchen happy.

I went back and checked over the summary of our mission I wrote in this post. 

Gretchen doesn't seem all that interested in the business side of things, so she's likely not a candidate to ask about who's buying the copper, but I'm pretty sure we already know the answer to that - it's the Tileans. Or have I misinterpreted what Galeazzo and Lorenzo have told us? 

She also seems unlikely to know any details of the mine's output, though obviously we may just have helped solve the problem of the current drop in output.  :Small Red Face: 

Having seen the inside of the dwarf hold, I think we've also got a pretty good grasp on the defences Sol has in place apart from the general inaccessibility of Inselberg. If Le Houet wants a means of staging a surprise attack, the best bet would probably be to enter through the mines, though the only way inside that Sol's people probably don't know about is the tunnel Severin and Gabriele crawled through...and that would be tough going for any human-sized soldiers.

I suppose that leaves three areas of questioning which Severin might be able to weave into a conversation:

1. Who's been attacking the river traffic? Severin's heard rumours that there might be an independent gang operating in the area (Tick's story). What does Gretchen think about that? (Yes? No? Is Sol doing anything about it?)

2. Sol's losses - does Gretchen think getting rid of the lizards will be the end of it? Did she lose any of her scouts or anyone she cares about? (I.e. Severin is trying to get her to spill how many men Sol had before and how many he has now)

3. How did Gretchen get to know Sol and what are her plans for the future? Does she foresee an end to working for Sol or is she personally loyal to him?

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will take the offered food and drink gratefully. To Vorgrimler, 'So no ghosts following us up here unless someone is stupid enough to steal their stuff. Seems like a sad thing to be that attached even after you've moved on. Do you intend to try going back down there Herr Vorgrimler, or did you find what you were looking for?'

----------


## dojango

Afterwards, Severin and Gabriele are lying in the tent and talking.  She tells him about how during the rains of ash her village was starving to death, and she and Sol had struck out together, doing what they could to survive.  Now that he's got a position of power, she's in a great spot.  Better than in, well, her whole life.  And she ain't going to give that up, although nothing lasts forever, she's loyal to Sol.  Unlike some of those other jerks, hangers-on, who haven't known him their whole life.  She says Beauregard is too stuck up and full of himself, and Renn the Chiseler is just a thug; useful to keep the slaves in line, but not for much else.  Brandmeister Ethan is a mercenary Sol picked up somewhere, he runs most of the boring ****, taxes and supplies and whatever.

As far as losses are concerned, she and her crew o' halfings are mostly outcasts and outlaws from the halfling villages scattered around the Southern Ranges.  None of them were down in the mines so they haven't lost anyone.  As far as Sol's losses are concerned, she doesn't know for sure, but she does say "There were a bunch of deserters from Otto's crew a while back, give em' a club an a place to sleep and they'll do for grunt work.  Wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them..."

About the river bandits she blames Otto's crew for that.  Says they got real vicious all of a sudden, sinking boats and killing the crews.  Some northerner named 'the Drunken Weasel' had signed up with Otto and was leading the gangs.  Seemed to want to shut down the river trade, because it's all but stopped lately.  Turns out that means there's more work that Gretchen has to do since all the trade now goes overland through Nirena and the Tileans instead of the halfling clans of Appledel.  Although she heard things are starting to start back up back Stralwald way after Otto's failed invasion.  There's mostly been quiet peace between Otto and Sol, but she says "There's not really any peace with a rabid dog, ya just hope he's distracted by easier targets..."

The next morning she is in a good mood and slaps Severin on the back as bowls of mush are served. "We're packing out, see you next time yer in town, Proudfoot," she grins as the other halflings are striking camp.  "Try not to get eaten by flippin' lizards, OK?"

----------


## dojango

Vorgrimler shrugs and says, "Who knows what lies beyond Morr's door.  Perhaps they have reasons to fear going past it.  In the old days, human necromancers would bind their souls to this world, at least until Sigmar put a stop to that sort of thing.  The danger is past, is it?  I did not get a chance to inspect the tombs after all.  The dwarves called this place 'Water-crypts' and believed that the underground rivers would deliver their souls past Morr's gate.  I believe Thrakdul Grimfeet is buried there, it would be interesting to see his final resting spot.  He was one of Heraklon's boon companions in his adventuring days and as a ruler.  It was abandoned some time ago though, I suspect the lizards we saw had something to do with it."

E:  Severin, your post is on the page before this.

----------


## rax

"I'll do my very best," Severin promises. After Gretchen and the other scouts ride out, he makes his way back to the inn to meet up with Gabriele and Harman. 

He fills them in on what Gretchen told him and inquires about what they learned from Vorgrimler. "Does the moniker 'Drunken Weasel' mean anything to you, Harman? You were looking for a river bandit from back north, aye?" 

(*OOC:* I'm assuming that the other PCs conversation with Vorgrimler is taking place the night before as well.)

----------


## Haval

> Vorgrimler shrugs and says, "Who knows what lies beyond Morr's door.  Perhaps they have reasons to fear going past it.  In the old days, human necromancers would bind their souls to this world, at least until Sigmar put a stop to that sort of thing.  The danger is past, is it?  I did not get a chance to inspect the tombs after all.  The dwarves called this place 'Water-crypts' and believed that the underground rivers would deliver their souls past Morr's gate.  I believe Thrakdul Grimfeet is buried there, it would be interesting to see his final resting spot.  He was one of Heraklon's boon companions in his adventuring days and as a ruler.  It was abandoned some time ago though, I suspect the lizards we saw had something to do with it."
> 
> E:  Severin, your post is on the page before this.


'Maybe Dwarves have their own thing going on after they die. It would stand to reason but the Sigmarites back home didn't go into details.' Gabriele is slightly aghast at the idea that Vorgrimler would consider going back down there so soon. 'Remember that there's at least one more of the big lizards down there and it took a lot of effort to put it down. I'd say if you're really interested you might want to come back with more men. Or even see if you can find a Dwarf that's willing to show you around. Having to fight in the dark is the real problem.' Gabriele watches Vorgrimler carefully, 'Saying all that it seems a lot to go down there for idle curiosity. You writing a book?'




> He fills them in on what Gretchen told him and inquires about what they learned from Vorgrimler. "Does the moniker 'Drunken Weasel' mean anything to you, Harman? You were looking for a river bandit from back north, aye?" 
> 
> (*OOC:* I'm assuming that the other PCs conversation with Vorgrimler is taking place the night before as well.)


'What kind of name is that anyway? Wonder if he just has one of those kind of faces.' Gabriele will pass on what she'd been told of Thrakdul Grimfeet. 'Feel like we should talk to someone who knows the local history when we get back.' Gabriele skates over the details of who they would be talking to with Harman here. 'Vorgrimler's obviously looking for something but I'm not sure if I could work out what even if we went down there on our own time. Do you think he's visiting the graves of Heraklon's other friends as well?'

----------


## dojango

Vorgrimler's eyes widen as Gabriele mentions the other one, and he says, "Ah, that is interesting.  But also worrying.  Another one of those beasts.  Hmm.  I don't think Sol would let the dwarves poke around there, and if I know the dwarves, they would make all sorts of claims to what is beneath there.  And yes, I am writing a book.  An epic of Heraklon the Great, for I forget, since you are not from around here, you probably haven't heard of the stories they tell of Heraklon the Great.  His tale deserves to be known by the other realms of men; a mighty warrior and cunning general, he carved out a kingdom here several centuries ago.  Legend has it that he owned a magic sword, given to him by the dwarves.  While the claims that it could call down lighting or cut through solid rock seem unlikely, it could certainly cut down the wizards who ruled this place down, and their servants.  At any rate, as the legends go, when Heraklon was an old man, one of his companions, the dwarf Thrakdul Grimfeet, came to him and asked for his help one last time.  The two of them set out, with Heraklon's magic sword, and only Grimfeet returned, several years later.  He gave Heraklon's grandson, who had become the new king, several paintings, and told him that if there ever was a need for the men of this region to use the sword again, they should follow the path laid down in the paintings.  Several of the paintings have disappeared over the centuries, unfortunately, so whatever riddle was hidden there may have been lost as well.  Ofttimes the dwarves record their deeds and secrets on their tombs; I thought if I could locate the tomb it might have some interesting information about Grimfeet or his exploits with Heraklon."

----------

